# Tiguan Suspension modifications



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm wanting to lower my 2018 Tiguan 4motion and not finding many options just yet. 
Any input as to which springs or coils will fit? I've heard lowering springs for the mk7 Golf R will work.


----------



## chiefos (Mar 16, 2015)

You can use any kit that fits golf r, springs or coilovers. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

im still trying to do research on this, but wouldnt the spring rate be too different for the Tiguan if using MK7r springs?

but i have heard/been told the same, any MK7 springs or coils will fit. if going air, you will need performance series, A slam series strut won't work. The performance series had to be extended to get the bag above the tire so it wouldn't rub.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

chiefos said:


> You can use any kit that fits golf r, springs or coilovers.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Can you link to any threads discussing this? How do you know for sure? Thanks


----------



## chiefos (Mar 16, 2015)

You can also use the Slam series.
It is accroding already finished projects of a few buddies that i know.
And i am also planning to go this route.

I guess the strut to tyre rubbing issue depends on the wheel and tyre dimmensons.


----------



## chiefos (Mar 16, 2015)

I you for example go to the bagriders site and order a kit for the Tig, it gives you in the options the same kits and pn#'s as the golf gti/r.

It is the same chassis, the Tig is bassicaly a big golf.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

chiefos said:


> I you for example go to the bagriders site and order a kit for the Tig, it gives you in the options the same kits and pn#'s as the golf gti/r.
> 
> It is the same chassis, the Tig is bassicaly a big golf.


you can't even select the new tiguan on the bagriders site.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

well, i have confirmed!!!

both GTI and Golf .:R springs and coils WILL FIT the 2018 Tiguan!

here is a photo of the OKC VW 2018 Tiguan SE with 4Motion running H&R springs (from a GTI) and with 20" Rotiform IND-T wheels.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> well, i have confirmed!!!
> 
> both GTI and Golf .:R springs and coils WILL FIT the 2018 Tiguan!
> 
> here is a photo of the OKC VW 2018 Tiguan SE with 4Motion running H&R springs (from a GTI) and with 20" Rotiform IND-T wheels.


Interesting. Which do you think would be lower? Gti or golf r springs? Golf r might sit a little higher due to the extra weight. 

Did you speak to these people directly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

mikebiketike said:


> Interesting. Which do you think would be lower? Gti or golf r springs? Golf r might sit a little higher due to the extra weight.
> 
> Did you speak to these people directly?
> 
> ...


well, i still have my reservations about using GTI springs. specifically spring rate and the difference in weight between the two vehicles. 
going off of GVWR my Tiguan (2018 SE with 4Motion) only weighs 838lbs MORE than a 2016 GTI SE, with DSG/LP. going off of the golf .:R my Tiguan only weighs 706lbs more. 

but in the end, i would go with the .:R springs, just for the fact that they are made with Haldex in mind and is a heavier car than a GTI.

unfortunately i did not speak to them directly, OKC VW is a co-sponsor of the club i am in and this Tiguan was at the Eureka Springs Euro Rally show this past weekend. but from what i have been told, is that the ride quality is great! but personally i think time will tell on using GTI springs hahahaha.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm wondering if something like the Eibach pro kit for the mk7 golf R would work better. It doesn't give as much of a drop on the Golf R so maybe the added weight of the Tiguan would make it sit nicely. Those gti H&R's look almost bottomed out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

mikebiketike said:


> I'm wondering if something like the Eibach pro kit for the mk7 golf R would work better. It doesn't give as much of a drop on the Golf R so maybe the added weight of the Tiguan would make it sit nicely. Those gti H&R's look almost bottomed out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that is actually my worry as well.

spring rate and the fact that the Tiguan is a solid 800lbs heavier than what the springs are intended for.
if going the route of getting Golf springs, i recommend going with the .:R springs. they are made with a heavier vehicle in mind at least. because as you stated, these springs look like they are bottoming out and ride quality probably isnt there. 

however,
i did confirm through Urotuning and they confirmed through Solo-Werks that the Solo-werks coilovers are Platform specific to our Tiguans (2018+) spring rates and matched valving and they are priced well! (499 with free shipping).

but i will be honest, i have never ran Solo-Werks before nor have i heard anything good or bad about them. so take that with a grain of salt.

but to get into coils for only 499 shipped, may not seem too bad to start with. definitely not spending 4k on air suspension :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> that is actually my worry as well.
> 
> spring rate and the fact that the Tiguan is a solid 800lbs heavier than what the springs are intended for.
> if going the route of getting Golf springs, i recommend going with the .:R springs. they are made with a heavier vehicle in mind at least. because as you stated, these springs look like they are bottoming out and ride quality probably isnt there.
> ...


Part# for those solo-werks coils?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

mikebiketike said:


> Part# for those solo-werks coils?


i believe this is the part number - S1VW007

however, this is the link the tech specialist at Urotuning sent me - https://www.urotuning.com/Solo-Werks-Coilover-System-Tiguan-p/s1vw007-tig.htm

hope this helps.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i believe this is the part number - S1VW007
> 
> however, this is the link the tech specialist at Urotuning sent me - https://www.urotuning.com/Solo-Werks-Coilover-System-Tiguan-p/s1vw007-tig.htm
> 
> hope this helps.


Hmm, that doesn't make sense. That link and part number are both for the first gen Tiguan. How could that fit the new tig? Different chassis correct?
I believe the correct part number would be S1VW012


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

So I've pulled the trigger on the Eibach pro kit for the mk7 golf R. 
Part# E10-85-041-01-22

After seeing what the GTI H&R sports look like on the new Tiguan above, the mk7 Golf R Eibach Pro kit made more sense. 

Firstly, the Eibach's won't drop as low as the H&R's to begin with. And the spring rate for the Golf R is designed for the extra weight of the AWD system. 

We'll see how she looks.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

mikebiketike said:


> So I've pulled the trigger on the Eibach pro kit for the mk7 golf R.
> Part# E10-85-041-01-22
> 
> After seeing what the GTI H&R sports look like on the new Tiguan above, the mk7 Golf R Eibach Pro kit made more sense.
> ...


cant wait to see what it looks like! please post pictures. 

i am going to be purchasing some coils this weekend, figured there will be some labor day sales going on that i can take advantage of.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> well, i have confirmed!!!
> 
> both GTI and Golf .:R springs and coils WILL FIT the 2018 Tiguan!
> 
> here is a photo of the OKC VW 2018 Tiguan SE with 4Motion running H&R springs (from a GTI) and with 20" Rotiform IND-T wheels.


now begs the question, what size are those rotiforms?


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

mattchow said:


> now begs the question, what size are those rotiforms?


OP said they are 20's


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

mikebiketike said:


> OP said they are 20's


...

looking for offset, width, tire size, etc.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

last night installed H&R sport springs from my MK7 GTI.
gave it a very good drop that i feel suits the vehicle perfectly now. the ride quality is still there with the usual "bumpiness" of having a sport/lowering spring. but all in all very happy with how it turned out.

running factory Mallory wheels 19x9 all around on 255-45-19 tires. 


apologize in advance for the dirty car and ****ty phone picture.
<a href="https://imgur.com/HJjmgGM"><img src="https://i.imgur.com/HJjmgGM.jpg" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## 2xtrms (Oct 31, 2000)

mikebiketike said:


> So I've pulled the trigger on the Eibach pro kit for the mk7 golf R.
> Part# E10-85-041-01-22
> 
> After seeing what the GTI H&R sports look like on the new Tiguan above, the mk7 Golf R Eibach Pro kit made more sense.
> ...


Did you have the springs installed yet?


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

2xtrms said:


> Did you have the springs installed yet?


Yea, I installed them last week. They look great. 

I also tossed on some bigger wheels. 19x8 Cadiz et50 with 255/50r19 rubber. 10mm spacers up front and 15mm in the back.

I'll take some photos soon.


----------



## 2xtrms (Oct 31, 2000)

mikebiketike said:


> Yea, I installed them last week. They look great.
> 
> I also tossed on some bigger wheels. 19x8 Cadiz et50 with 255/50r19 rubber. 10mm spacers up front and 15mm in the back.
> 
> I'll take some photos soon.


Awesome

How is the ride now?


----------



## Dcrews (Sep 28, 2017)

*Part #*

Do you have any before and after side x side pics you can share. Also what part # did you use. I just bought an 18 Tiguan se last night and can't find a lowering kit.


----------



## 2xtrms (Oct 31, 2000)

Dcrews said:


> Do you have any before and after side x side pics you can share. Also what part # did you use. I just bought an 18 Tiguan se last night and can't find a lowering kit.


He used the 2015-2017 Golf R Eibach Pro-Kit springs


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

as stated above, OP used the Golf R Eibach kit.

i used H&R sport springs from my MK7 GTI.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

*2018 Tiguan Suspension*

Mk7 Golf R eibach pro kit. 255/50r19 rubber on 19x8 et 50 with 10mm spacers up front and 15mm in rear.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

looks great!!!

where did you find the clear front bumper reflectors though?


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> looks great!!!
> 
> where did you find the clear front bumper reflectors though?


2012 beetle reflectors fit. Ebay has a set.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

mikebiketike said:


> 2012 beetle reflectors fit. Ebay has a set.


holy **** awesome! thanks!!!


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> holy **** awesome! thanks!!!


One heads up though. If you purchase the set of eBay that comes with mini led bulbs. They did not work when installed. I had to get a set of amber halogen bulbs. 

Also I would recommend taking some sand paper and sanding down the top corners of the reflectors ever so slightly. Less than 1mm. It was a tight fit until I did that. Doesn't take much.


----------



## 2xtrms (Oct 31, 2000)

Looks awesome, thanks for the pics!

Where did you get the black vw emblem for the trunk?


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

2xtrms said:


> Looks awesome, thanks for the pics!
> 
> Where did you get the black vw emblem for the trunk?


Removed the chrome and wrapped the under part myself with brushed black metallic vinyl. And painted the chrome with gloss black enamel. 

I also wrapped the 3rd party fender emblems with the same material.


----------



## 2xtrms (Oct 31, 2000)

mikebiketike said:


> Removed the chrome and wrapped the under part myself with brushed black metallic vinyl. And painted the chrome with gloss black enamel.
> 
> I also wrapped the 3rd party fender emblems with the same material.


Incredible job!

How much did the springs lower the car?


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

So, as a confirmation Golf R Springs will fit a *non* 4 Motion tiguan as well?

Thanks!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

mattchow said:


> So, as a confirmation Golf R Springs will fit a *non* 4 Motion tiguan as well?
> 
> Thanks!



yes, the only difference is the spring rate due to the weight difference.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Most mk7 GTI/R springs will fit on the Tig, but I'm not sure it's a good idea on the long term. The Tig is much heavier than the Golf. I'm no expert, mais I would wait for springs to get released specifically for the Tiguan's specs.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Bawlti said:


> Most mk7 GTI/R springs will fit on the Tig, but I'm not sure it's a good idea on the long term. The Tig is much heavier than the Golf. I'm no expert, mais I would wait for springs to get released specifically for the Tiguan's specs.


im running H&R sport springs from my GTI on my Tig.:beer:


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> yes, the only difference is the spring rate due to the weight difference.


awesome, thanks. i ended up ordering ST Golf R springs. Now i'm waiting to see if rotiform comes out with any new 1 piece wheels for sema.


----------



## LafinJack (Jan 20, 2001)

Great info, looks good! So now that we know MQB Golf springs fit MQB Tiguans, it should follow that MQB Tiguan springs should fit in MQB Golfs like in previous generations, correct? How much higher is the current Tiguan than the Golf? (my thread asking about this)


----------



## mk4gtivr6turbo (Nov 5, 2007)

*Any lowered tiguans?*

Any lowered tiguans in here? I saw that the gti oem shocks and struts will work. Anybody have any experience?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Read up here...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8803705-2018-Tiguan-Suspension


----------



## mk4gtivr6turbo (Nov 5, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> Read up here...
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8803705-2018-Tiguan-Suspension


Read that. Was trying to see if anyone is running oem gti springs and shocks

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mk4gtivr6turbo (Nov 5, 2007)

So would golf r vwr springs work on our tiguan?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

mk4gtivr6turbo said:


> So would golf r vwr springs work on our tiguan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yes, VWR's for the MK7 Golf R will work.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Folks, is anyone savvy with ETKA or another VAG parts database. Tiguan Allspace in Europe appears to have a factory "Sport suspension" option. In the UK it's a £150 option and is described as 15mm drop. It's not clear whether this is just springs or a combination of spring/damper.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

bateau said:


> Folks, is anyone savvy with ETKA or another VAG parts database. Tiguan Allspace in Europe appears to have a factory "Sport suspension" option. In the UK it's a £150 option and is described as 15mm drop. It's not clear whether this is just springs or a combination of spring/damper.


I wouldn't even call 15mm a drop...


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

mikebiketike said:


> I wouldn't even call 15mm a drop...


Exactly, what is that? a little over half an inch? Wouldn't even be noticable. 

But still, curious if they are interchangable. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

So how's everyone's ride feel and which suspension you use? What's your ground clearance? I'm looking forward to dropping our SEL premium when I pick it up at the end of the month, but after a bunch of low cars, I don't want to have to worry about speed bumps with this one.


----------



## Dcrews (Sep 28, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> last night installed H&R sport springs from my MK7 GTI.
> gave it a very good drop that i feel suits the vehicle perfectly now. the ride quality is still there with the usual "bumpiness" of having a sport/lowering spring. but all in all very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> running factory Mallory wheels 19x9 all around on 255-45-19 tires.
> ...


Sorry for the ignorance but this is my first late model VW, but you said the H&R springs were from a MK7 Golf. It took me a while but I finally looked up the springs for a 2016 Golf GTI and the part number that comes up is 54787. Are these the springs you used? Also can you measure how much clearance you have between the fenders and the tires. These are going on my wife's Tiguan and I don't want her to be complaining about tire rub lol.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Dcrews said:


> Sorry for the ignorance but this is my first late model VW, but you said the H&R springs were from a MK7 Golf. It took me a while but I finally looked up the springs for a 2016 Golf GTI and the part number that comes up is 54787. Are these the springs you used? Also can you measure how much clearance you have between the fenders and the tires. These are going on my wife's Tiguan and I don't want her to be complaining about tire rub lol.


yes, springs are from my MK7 GTI. these are both on the MQB platform so parts are interchangeable. i will have to check the box/spring for the actual part number though.

also, there is no tire rubbing with this setup, the car handles great on these springs. you will have to go slow over some large bumps and at an angle if you are going into a driveway parking lot that has a steep angle, but other than that there is no rubbing or bottoming out.


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Picking up the Tig on Saturday, ordered MK VII R Eibach springs the second my dealer confirmed that he finally found another dealer to trade with to get an SEL Premium. Those 19x7s are going to look a little thin till I can put spacers on or get new wheels, but I'll live.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

On the SEL-P do the shocks/struts have adaptive dampening like on the GTI and R?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Nrth7 said:


> Picking up the Tig on Saturday, ordered MK VII R Eibach springs the second my dealer confirmed that he finally found another dealer to trade with to get an SEL Premium. Those 19x7s are going to look a little thin till I can put spacers on or get new wheels, but I'll live.


damn! are they really 19x7!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Savvv said:


> On the SEL-P do the shocks/struts have adaptive dampening like on the GTI and R?



No, it's no different in suspension than any other trim of '18 Tig sadly.


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> damn! are they really 19x7!?!?!?!?!


Yeah, 19x7. The look halfway decent too, but I'll swap them out after the probationary period my wife put me on. We upgraded to an SEL-P with the deal that I wouldn't change wheels for up to 18 months. I haggled down from 4 years. I really needed those seats with memory though. She's tiny and I'm a giant.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Nrth7 said:


> Yeah, 19x7. The look halfway decent too, but I'll swap them out after the probationary period my wife put me on. We upgraded to an SEL-P with the deal that I wouldn't change wheels for up to 18 months. I haggled down from 4 years. I really needed those seats with memory though. She's tiny and I'm a giant.


hahaha my wife is the same way....always trying to tell me not to spend money on modding my cars...well TOO BAD haha

and i have the SE that came with 17's, they were changed literally the next weekend i had the car. put on some 19x9 Mallory wheels. completely changed the look.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Nrth7 said:


> No, it's no different in suspension than any other trim of '18 Tig sadly.


Ok good. I’ve got my eye on KW V2’s and saw they had a plug’n’play option for cars that came with DCC but was a little more expensive. Didn’t want to throw something on that was unnecessary or removed functionality of the system.


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Did you guys have to cut bump stops to drop it?


----------



## ButMudBrooks (Jul 18, 2015)

Anyone tried these yet?
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-h-and-r-parts/sport-springs-set/28755-3~hr/
Volkswagen	Tiguan MQB	4Motion	2.0T Gen3


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

mikebiketike said:


> Mk7 Golf R eibach pro kit. 255/50r19 rubber on 19x8 et 50 with 10mm spacers up front and 15mm in rear.


How much of your bump stop did you cut? I'm looking at doing half of each due to the massive height difference.

Edit:. Didn't cut them at all, and honestly it feels great.


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

I'll take pics tomorrow, just know, right now at least, only the dealership is able to do your alignment.


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

It feels better. Sure, bumpier, but not much worse than our stock R was, and the sway/sloshing is gone. https://imgur.com/gallery/rwWAa


----------



## Dad_wagon (Jan 21, 2018)

Has anyone tried stock springs from a golf or gti, or just the lowering springs for said model.

I have stock golf Alltrack springs laying around and wondering if they will lower my wife's Tiguan enough to make it worth going through the install...


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Dad_wagon said:


> Has anyone tried stock springs from a golf or gti, or just the lowering springs for said model.
> 
> I have stock golf Alltrack springs laying around and wondering if they will lower my wife's Tiguan enough to make it worth going through the install...


yes, my car is lowered on the MK7 GTI H&R sport springs.
however, is the alltrack MQB?


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> yes, my car is lowered on the MK7 GTI H&R sport springs.
> however, is the alltrack MQB?


It is, we had a conversation about it on r/volkswagen, people talking about using alltrack lowering springs for our Tigs instead of Golf R/GTI springs, eibach has a set for the alltrack now. I didn't feel like experimenting with it though. I don't think the the stock alltrack springs would be a good use though unless you are looking for only a minor drop. Alltracks sit high.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Nrth7 said:


> It is, we had a conversation about it on r/volkswagen, people talking about using alltrack lowering springs for our Tigs instead of Golf R/GTI springs, eibach has a set for the alltrack now. I didn't feel like experimenting with it though. I don't think the the stock alltrack springs would be a good use though unless you are looking for only a minor drop. Alltracks sit high.


agreed.
this is my Tig which is running H&R sport springs from my mk7 GTI. i feel it gave it the perfect drop so i can run 19's with a meatier tire for ride comfort and quality.


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

The Tig is 500 lbs more than a Golf R. So I would think the spring and rebound rates of the springs and dampers will not be correctly matched. Has any company come out with a sport shock specifically for this vehicle? I would love to see a Bilstein B6 option to match with H&R springs ECS has.


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ttone74 said:


> The Tig is 500 lbs more than a Golf R. So I would think the spring and rebound rates of the springs and dampers will not be correctly matched. Has any company come out with a sport shock specifically for this vehicle? I would love to see a Bilstein B6 option to match with H&R springs ECS has.


It's not a perfect match, but it still feels great. Of course $270 isn't going to be as good as $1300+, but we'll get there when those parts are available.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> agreed.
> this is my Tig which is running H&R sport springs from my mk7 GTI. i feel it gave it the perfect drop so i can run 19's with a meatier tire for ride comfort and quality.


You running stock shocks with this spring setup?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

mikebiketike said:


> Mk7 Golf R eibach pro kit. 255/50r19 rubber on 19x8 et 50 with 10mm spacers up front and 15mm in rear.


Have you had any issues with rubbing with the 255/50/19 wheels? Just picked up some OEM Savannah 19x9 et33 wheels for my 18 Tig with stock suspension and thinking on 255/50 tires... Oem is 255/45 but I want a little more sidewall.. I'm just worried about rubbing

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Row1Rich said:


> You running stock shocks with this spring setup?


yes, i am.

i have had zero issues with ride quality and feel the shocks are performing well.
im about to hit 14k miles on the Tig, and the ride quality is still superb!


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

How much alignment correction was necessary after the install?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Row1Rich said:


> How much alignment correction was necessary after the install?


i do not know right off the top of my head, but it wasnt too bad out of alignment.
i also only waited 2 days before getting an alignment.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Looking to upsize the rear sway bar to get more neutral/balanced handling, anyone done this on a 4Motion yet?


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Row1Rich said:


> Looking to upsize the rear sway bar to get more neutral/balanced handling, anyone done this on a 4Motion yet?


Does anyone sell one yet?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

ECS has H&R sport springs for 4 motion cars now. 

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-h-and-r-parts/sport-springs-set/28755-3~hr/

Tough to beat that price!


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

*European tiguan 2017*

You can use Eibach Pro Kit for European version E10-85-043-05-22

https://eibach.com/pl/media-events/news/2016/vw-tiguan

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Eibach-Pro-Kit-VOLKSWAGEN-TIGUAN-AD1-E10-85-043-05-22/182952394593

regards


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*I want to raise my Tiguan*

It looks like at stock height my 2018 Tiguan S 4Motion has about 1.5" of space between the front strut and the bump stop. I think this contributes to a rough ride, as every time the front suspension hits the bump stop, it makes a thunk sound and I feel the impact. Since the travel is so small, even a small height increase of only 0.5" will be a 33% improvement. I found a German company called Spaccer Suspension that makes custom spacers, but the price is high for me at ~$350 Does anyone have recommendations on coil spring spacers that fit the Tiguan? Or can anyone tell me the size of the spring tops?


----------



## 16VSerenity (Jul 26, 2006)

Row1Rich said:


> Looking to upsize the rear sway bar to get more neutral/balanced handling, anyone done this on a 4Motion yet?


Anyone?


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello all! Been a long time since I've been on these forums but I'm looking at getting back into a VW. I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a SEL-P Tiguan hoping that an APR tune will come out soon. 

Another problem is lack of general aftermarket parts for this car. 
All my previous VWs have been bagged and that's where I would like to take this car. Everyone is saying that golf R struts would work. There is a guy in Dallas that has bagged his but won't tell me what struts/bags he used. I wouldn't want to spend >$2000 just to not be able to use the setup.
Anyone know for sure if the mk7 golf air lift struts work on these tigs? Thanks

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I bet it’s the Golf R stuff because one of the guys here put Mk7 GTI springs on his FWD Tiguan and they were a perfect match.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

*2018 Tiguan Suspension*



Savvv said:


> I bet it’s the Golf R stuff because one of the guys here put Mk7 GTI springs on his FWD Tiguan and they were a perfect match.


I second this. My wife’s Tiguan is getting the lowering treatment as we speak. Mk7 Golf/R/GTi springs from EMD Auto/Emmanuele Design and Golf R rear pads. 

Edited. Done.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

mihneagabriel said:


> Hello all! Been a long time since I've been on these forums but I'm looking at getting back into a VW. I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a SEL-P Tiguan hoping that an APR tune will come out soon.
> 
> Another problem is lack of general aftermarket parts for this car.
> All my previous VWs have been bagged and that's where I would like to take this car. Everyone is saying that golf R struts would work. There is a guy in Dallas that has bagged his but won't tell me what struts/bags he used. I wouldn't want to spend >$2000 just to not be able to use the setup.
> ...


im running H&R sport springs from my MK7 GTI on my SE 4Motion Tig. its all MQB platform so everything goes hand in hand. 
if you're in Dallas then it sounds like you are talking about Autrey down at BMP tuning with his bagged Tig. most likely he was a test car for airlift, since he is a major distributor for them i am sure he is testing out different setups for the MK2 Tig and probably cannot say what equipment he is using until they have a final product.

but i know of 3 bagged MK2 Tigs, one in Dallas, one in Wichita, KS and one in Europe. 

i say give it time, have to remember this car has only been out for 11 months here in the states. 

but personally i prefer that static life! hahaha


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Showing my wife your Tiguan was the reason I was able to sway her to lower it. Shhh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*source for spring spacers*

Can anyone supply a source for spring spacers for front and rear for 2018 Tiguan? There has to be a cheaper alternative than SPACCER.


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> im running H&R sport springs from my MK7 GTI on my SE 4Motion Tig. its all MQB platform so everything goes hand in hand.
> if you're in Dallas then it sounds like you are talking about Autrey down at BMP tuning with his bagged Tig. most likely he was a test car for airlift, since he is a major distributor for them i am sure he is testing out different setups for the MK2 Tig and probably cannot say what equipment he is using until they have a final product.
> 
> but i know of 3 bagged MK2 Tigs, one in Dallas, one in Wichita, KS and one in Europe.
> ...


It's actually not Autrey, which means there's another bagged mk2 TIG in Dallas.. 

I know the springs fit, my only reservation is that being that the airlift struts are for the golf, they might not go quite high enough and even if they do, the pressure will be too high causing a really stiff ride. 
I guess time will tell. I'm sure many companies are working on this platform including airlift because so many are on the road

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Showing my wife your Tiguan was the reason I was able to sway her to lower it. Shhh!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



hahaha thats awesome! 
:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> hahaha thats awesome!
> :beer::beer::beer:


 cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

*dumb question*

this might be a dumb question but just wanting to double check,
if i were take my buddies mk7 r suspension and install it onto my tiguan. will it lower it?


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Gerryflo said:


> this might be a dumb question but just wanting to double check,
> if i were take my buddies mk7 r suspension and install it onto my tiguan. will it lower it?


Are you talking about just his springs or his whole struts? R suspension is electronically adjustable, so you'd have a tough time working through all that


----------



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

Nrth7 said:


> Are you talking about just his springs or his whole struts? R suspension is electronically adjustable, so you'd have a tough time working through all that



Shoot I totally forgot about the electronically adjustable, well then just his springs then, it hopefully would be less of a hassle


----------



## LewyG (Aug 3, 2018)

*Lost all driver assists*

Hi People,

New to the forum and hoping someone can help me out.

I have a 2018 Tiguan R-Line and I've had new H&R springs installed (lows) and aftermarket wheels 20x8.5 with 245/45s 

After leaving the shop and driving for a few minutes I received a flurry of error messages on the dash and lost all driver assist function. Cornering illumination, hill assist, auto-stop, power steering, ABS, and a couple of others. 

Cars booked in next week but if someone knows what the hell went wrong I'd love to hear it.

Regards Lewis


----------



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

*golf r spings on tiguan.*









If anyone is interested, the golf r spings lower the tiguan about 1.25" all around. Buddy bought lowering springs for his R and we decided to see how it does on my Tiguan.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Someone previously, in another thread, made a post with a photo of the various rear spring pads that are available. It showed the OEM, TT, and then a couple red poly versions that all had varying thicknesses. I forget where I saw this. Anyone know what I'm talking about? He even had links to each one with thicknesses. Thanks :beer:


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

I was looking at some lowering springs specifically designed for MQB Tiguan and tirerack lists H&R and Eibach. I see H&R lists two different part numbers depending if it's FWD or 4MO. I tried to search for part number for Eibach but the Eibach website doesn't even list 2018 Tiguan in their catalog. My further search discovered that that part number is for 2017 Tiguan. Has anyone installed any of these springs? I'm looking for a mild drop. The pic posted at the beginning of the thread of H&R is definitely more than advertised 1.2" drop.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Someone previously, in another thread, made a post with a photo of the various rear spring pads that are available. It showed the OEM, TT, and then a couple red poly versions that all had varying thicknesses. I forget where I saw this. Anyone know what I'm talking about? He even had links to each one with thicknesses. Thanks :beer:


That was me:

Untitled by Dan W, on Flickr

LEFT TO RIGHT:
Autotech 30mm: http://autotech.com/index.php/golf-...t-rear-spring-spacer-pr-mk4-polyurethane.html
Autotech 20mm: http://autotech.com/index.php/golf-...t-rear-spring-spacer-pr-mk4-polyurethane.html
TT 13mm: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine...h/8j0512149/?gclid=CMe3gNyE29MCFcW4wAodzvgFew
OEM NMS Passat -- 8mm
MK7 GTI 6mm: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine...-upper-spring-packing-priced-each/5q0512149a/


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks man! :beer:

So the Autotech ones say they’re for a Mk4...? They work on MQB too?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Thanks man! :beer:
> 
> So the Autotech ones say they’re for a Mk4...? They work on MQB too?


Yes sir

The TT ones will fit on the MQB & I used the MK7 (and TT & Autotech) ones on my NMS Passat before....all the same fitment :thumbup:


----------



## 89alpinem3 (Mar 4, 2014)

What's the stock pad thickness on the


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

the_jeep_now said:


> I was looking at some lowering springs specifically designed for MQB Tiguan and tirerack lists H&R and Eibach. I see H&R lists two different part numbers depending if it's FWD or 4MO. I tried to search for part number for Eibach but the Eibach website doesn't even list 2018 Tiguan in their catalog. My further search discovered that that part number is for 2017 Tiguan. Has anyone installed any of these springs? I'm looking for a mild drop. The pic posted at the beginning of the thread of H&R is definitely more than advertised 1.2" drop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


My further search reveals H&R springs for FWD version as part # 28755-5. I also reached out to Eibach Germany to inquire about pro kit for LWB (7 seater) or Allspace as known in Europe. Such kit doesn't exist but in the works and should be available by year end.

Still want to see if anyone had installed H&R kit specifically designed for MQB Tiguan. It advertises 1.2" or 30mm drop which exactly what I'm looking for.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I’ll be installing my H&R kit this weekend. I have an SEL-P 4 Motion, so it may settle more in the back than a FWD car. Gonna give it a week and then fix the reverse rake with the increased rear pad that best fits.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Savvv said:


> I’ll be installing my H&R kit this weekend. I have an SEL-P 4 Motion, so it may settle more in the back than a FWD car. Gonna give it a week and then fix the reverse rake with the increased rear pad that best fits.


If you don't mind, could you take some before and after pics and measurements? I'd love to see how H&R estimates accurate. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

the_jeep_now said:


> If you don't mind, could you take some before and after pics and measurements? I'd love to see how H&R estimates accurate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Absolutely plan on it. I'll post everything in my build thread. I'll do fender to ground, fender to center of wheel hub on all 4 corners both before and after. From the looks of how the car sits now, as well as how some other people's Tigs sit on lowering springs, I'll definitely be needing thicker rear pads. Yea it looks cool having the rear quarter low to the tire but it's not an aggressive stance.


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

Just curious for anyone that has lowered their Tig, do you experience the loud clunk from the front struts when going over speed bumps?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

shervsr20 said:


> Just curious for anyone that has lowered their Tig, do you experience the loud clunk from the front struts when going over speed bumps?


ive never had that problem. my work parking lot has speed bumps everywhere too.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

shervsr20 said:


> Just curious for anyone that has lowered their Tig, do you experience the loud clunk from the front struts when going over speed bumps?


Did you replace strut bearings and new bolts during installation? How low did you go?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> Did you replace strut bearings and new bolts during installation? How low did you go?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I should have clarified, I'm on stock suspension. I went over one of those really round speed bumps ( the ones that would seriously mess your car up if you tried going anything over 20 MPH ) yesterday at 15 mph and it sent a huge thump through the front cabin. It happens when the wheel is on the way down. I wasn't sure if I lower the car, if it'll help the issue or make it worse.


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*Clunk sound reduced on lowered cars?*



shervsr20 said:


> Just curious for anyone that has lowered their Tig, do you experience the loud clunk from the front struts when going over speed bumps?


I am beginning to think that the clunk sound is due to the rebound and not the compression of the shocks. Lowering the car gives it more suspension droop, so more shock travel to dampen the rebound stroke, so lowering the car will help eliminate the clunk sound.


----------



## tdi_hatch (Sep 11, 2018)

Would the 2018 Tiguan Springs fit a 2015 Golf ? 
I'm trying to do the opposite and raise mine a little. It may be a little excessive, but I'm up for a new suspension anyway at 112k miles. Figured I'd try something different.


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-bc-racing-parts/bc-br-rs-tiguan-18-/h-36-br~bcr/

Coilovers available for the 2018 MQB platform


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

5i1verbu11et said:


> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-bc-racing-parts/bc-br-rs-tiguan-18-/h-36-br~bcr/
> 
> Coilovers available for the 2018 MQB platform


Definitely on my list of future mods


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

5i1verbu11et said:


> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-bc-racing-parts/bc-br-rs-tiguan-18-/h-36-br~bcr/
> 
> Coilovers available for the 2018 MQB platform


2 inch minimum and 3+ Inches of total potential drop. Seems like a big drop for the Tig. Most of the spring only drops are about 1.25 inches. Am I misunderstanding those drop figures?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

More than likely those are correct. They are probably threaded most of the way down to allow for this much drop. The H&R springs lower 1.25” all around, roughly. Here’s a side shot of mine after a few weeks. The tire to fender gap is perfectly matched front and rear. 










Due to the fact that our fenders have a wide plastic edge inside, to drop 3” on coils means you’d need either some hella camber or massive tire stretch to keep the treads well within the plastic trim.


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

Savvv said:


> More than likely those are correct. They are probably threaded most of the way down to allow for this much drop. The H&R springs lower 1.25” all around, roughly. Here’s a side shot of mine after a few weeks. The tire to fender gap is perfectly matched front and rear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I think your 1.25” drop is perfect. BTW , how easy or difficult was the alignment? And the ride quality? Close to stock I hope.


----------



## low_n_slow_6 (Feb 9, 2012)

Phil37 said:


> Looks great! I think your 1.25” drop is perfect. BTW , how easy or difficult was the alignment? And the ride quality? Close to stock I hope.


Yeah, I’m curious about the alignment too especially with the blind spot sensors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Phil37 said:


> Looks great! I think your 1.25” drop is perfect. BTW , how easy or difficult was the alignment? And the ride quality? Close to stock I hope.


The VW dealer performed the alignment. They tried to sell me on spending an additional $600 on having the sensors all re-aligned to match but I called bullsh*t on that needing done. They claimed that my adaptive cruise control and lane assist wouldn’t function correctly and could potentially steer me off the road. This isn’t the case. Both systems work flawlessly. Must be a liability thing from VW.

Ride quality is great. My VP took it for a ride after the springs were installed and came back stating it was comfy and rode really nice. Meanwhile I was worried he’d think it was stiff or something and ask if I did something to it :laugh:


----------



## MendesJ (Sep 12, 2018)

Just installed OEM springs from an S3 on mine. Won’t let me post a pic but it’s a nice noticeable drop and the ride is great


----------



## low_n_slow_6 (Feb 9, 2012)

Here’s mine on the Tiguan specific H&R springs. I wish it was just a touch lower, but ride quality feels better than with the stock springs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks great! I agree. Could be a tad lower but at least it doesn’t give any reverse rake! You have stance.


----------



## MendesJ (Sep 12, 2018)

Here’s some pics with the S3 springs I swapped in










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

MendesJ said:


> Here’s some pics with the S3 springs I swapped in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh that actually looks really good!


----------



## Dad_wagon (Jan 21, 2018)

low_n_slow_6 said:


> Here’s mine on the Tiguan specific H&R springs. I wish it was just a touch lower, but ride quality feels better than with the stock springs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those by chance 18” wheels with the stock tires? Most people lowering seem to be jumping up in wheel size. I’m wondering how it looks with stock size 18’s and tires...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## low_n_slow_6 (Feb 9, 2012)

Dad_wagon said:


> Are those by chance 18” wheels with the stock tires? Most people lowering seem to be jumping up in wheel size. I’m wondering how it looks with stock size 18’s and tires...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are the 17s. I’m going to step up to 19s or 20s once I find a set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20VDUB (May 22, 2002)

low_n_slow_6 said:


> Here’s mine on the Tiguan specific H&R springs. I wish it was just a touch lower, but ride quality feels better than with the stock springs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just took delivery of an '18 SE 4motion this past Saturday! Traded in the wife's '16 Sportwagen Limited Ed.

To me, this stance is perfect since it is the wife's car! She doesn't want any alterations, but This looks like stock, but better! And the current stock springs provide way too much body roll and sag/dive!

What part number for these springs? and how is the ride quality? 

I am interested in the Emmanuel Design springs too.


----------



## low_n_slow_6 (Feb 9, 2012)

20VDUB said:


> Just took delivery of an '18 SE 4motion this past Saturday! Traded in the wife's '16 Sportwagen Limited Ed.
> 
> To me, this stance is perfect since it is the wife's car! She doesn't want any alterations, but This looks like stock, but better! And the current stock springs provide way too much body roll and sag/dive!
> 
> ...


I don’t have the part number off hand, but if you search on H&R’s website, you should be able to find them. They’re no where near as low as the Emmanuel Design R springs. Those will drop you at least another inch. 

Ride quality is surprisingly better than stock. The stock springs felt unusually harsh which was odd to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20VDUB (May 22, 2002)

low_n_slow_6 said:


> I don’t have the part number off hand, but if you search on H&R’s website, you should be able to find them. They’re no where near as low as the Emmanuel Design R springs. Those will drop you at least another inch.
> 
> Ride quality is surprisingly better than stock. The stock springs felt unusually harsh which was odd to me.
> 
> ...



Do you happen to know how much drop you actually got with them? H&R site states 1.2" 

ED website states springs state 1" for the MK7/7.5 Golf R springs


----------



## low_n_slow_6 (Feb 9, 2012)

20VDUB said:


> Do you happen to know how much drop you actually got with them? H&R site states 1.2"
> 
> ED website states springs state 1" for the MK7/7.5 Golf R springs


1.2” sounds accurate. I never measured. 

The 1” for the ED springs has got to be on the R. From all pictures I’ve seen, those are lowering the Tiguan 2”+. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

20VDUB said:


> Do you happen to know how much drop you actually got with them? H&R site states 1.2"
> 
> ED website states springs state 1" for the MK7/7.5 Golf R springs


If you were to scroll up a few posts or read thru the entire thread you would find a post by me showing a side view and an overall drop with the H&R’s...

Message AllThingsGhetto to find out about his ED drop.


----------



## low_n_slow_6 (Feb 9, 2012)

LewyG said:


> Hi People,
> 
> New to the forum and hoping someone can help me out.
> 
> ...


Sounds like they ripped the wires from the ABS wheel speed sensor. I did the same lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20VDUB (May 22, 2002)

Savvv said:


> If you were to scroll up a few posts or read thru the entire thread you would find a post by me showing a side view and an overall drop with the H&R’s...
> 
> Message AllThingsGhetto to find out about his ED drop.



Ahhh, thanks! must have missed the fact you were running the same springs! Looks perfect! 

In some of my past dubs, I have rans Bilstein/H&R complete suspension sets and just H&R sport springs on stock dampers...the springs with stock dampers did improve "performance" handling, but made the over all ride too stiff and bouncy for a "family" car like the Tig (the whole reason we bought it). That is my main concern. 

The other factor is...How noticeable is he drop with the H&R springs when doing things like simply getting in and out of the car? Stupid question, and I know is is only roughly 1.25", but hard to imagine that. One of the reasons we traded the Sportwagen in on the Tig is because it was a PITA to get our toddler in and out of his car seat in the Sportwagen. The wifey will be pissed if that little bit of drop effects that procedure. :facepalm:

So, who has kids, and deals with a car seat and a lowered Tig?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

My H&R’s are on stock dampers and you’d never be able to tell. You do notice bumps in the road more than with stock springs, but one of my coworkers took the car for a spin and commented on how smooth the ride was, completely unaware it was lowered. 

I have kids but don’t necessarily use this as a kid hauler. I have put 2 car seats in and my oldest sits in the middle. Access is great.


----------



## 20VDUB (May 22, 2002)

Savvv said:


> My H&R’s are on stock dampers and you’d never be able to tell. You do notice bumps in the road more than with stock springs, but one of my coworkers took the car for a spin and commented on how smooth the ride was, completely unaware it was lowered.
> 
> I have kids but don’t necessarily use this as a kid hauler. I have put 2 car seats in and my oldest sits in the middle. Access is great.


Glad to hear! I just want a slightly stiffer spring rate and slight drop to better balance out the ride and looks without it looking modded or having a bouncy ride that only new dampers will fix. Just had a bad experience in my MKIV Golf 1.8T many years back before replacing the dampers. 

Since it is the wife's car and the sole reason we traded in the Sportwagen was to be a kid/grocery hauler I have to be mindful of the mods. I wasn't allowed to touch the wagen other than driving it.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

im also running factory shocks/dampers on my MK7 GTI H&R sport springs. 
have had no issues at all and think it rides great!

there is the usual "bumpiness" that comes with lowering a car, but my wife has had no complaints and take my Tig over her 17 GLI where ever we go.


----------



## 20VDUB (May 22, 2002)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> im also running factory shocks/dampers on my MK7 GTI H&R sport springs.
> have had no issues at all and think it rides great!
> 
> there is the usual "bumpiness" that comes with lowering a car, but my wife has had no complaints and take my Tig over her 17 GLI where ever we go.


Nice, good to hear! dunno, maybe the MKIV's just didn't ride as well or had ****ty OEM dampers.

Been meaning to ask you...how did you get fog lights on an SE? I haven't seen any others and thought it was only SEL trim that got fogs. Haven't seen any kits around for sale either.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

20VDUB said:


> Nice, good to hear! dunno, maybe the MKIV's just didn't ride as well or had ****ty OEM dampers.
> 
> Been meaning to ask you...how did you get fog lights on an SE? I haven't seen any others and thought it was only SEL trim that got fogs. Haven't seen any kits around for sale either.


VW did a limited run with foglights for launch Tigs.
i purchased mine when they were first released. i believe there was only a 3 month window they came witih foglights.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

20VDUB said:


> ..how did you get fog lights on an SE?


All SE model Tiguan got fog lights until about the end of August 2017. I have an SE with fog lights because my Tiguan left the assembly line about a week or 2 before they stopped putting fogs on SE Tiguans. When the SE Tiguans without fogs hit the dealerships was almost exactly the same time that they dropped the price of Tiguans. I doubt that this was coincidental. They lowered the price of Tiguans because they left out some "features" (like the fog lights).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## 20VDUB (May 22, 2002)

Bummer 

Oh well!


----------



## Always VW (Aug 10, 2004)

*2018-19 Tiguan suspension lowering*

I'm some what ignorant about whether to go with springs only or coil overs. How do they differ in ride and handling?


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

I just installed the OEM GolfR springs which give a drop of 1.75-2in all around. However, I did not install the rear pads. The ride is great, not too bouncy. Feels like oem 
Really happy with the end result.


----------



## jtns28 (Jun 19, 2014)

*2018 Tiguan Suspension*

hello cbtsi33, off topic but what are the details on the temporary tent garage in your driveway, it looks very sturdy and snow worthy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

I've been doing a bit of in-house R&D with our NGP Type I MQB-platform coilovers and beefier Tiquan-specific springs. Previously we'd installed our Type I suspension on a FWD Tiguan but retained the hatch/sedan springs they ship with and noted that while the ride with the non-SUV springs was still quite nice, the rear of the car sat down farther than we liked aesthetically, even with the rear perches at their highest setting. My goal was to achieve a 1.5ish finger gap and initially was unable to do so in the rear with the perches at their shortest setting. I logged 300 miles once the suspension was installed to see if the springs would settle at all, they didn't, but I was very happy with how it rode. Last week we removed the rear perches and spun the fronts down slightly and was able to achieve the look I was after. So far I've been happy with how the suspension performs across all road conditions, and I just need to figure out my wheel situation and I will truly be happy with it. If anyone is interested in coilovers for their Tiguan, feel free to message me.

_(with rear perches still installed but at their shortest setting)_









_(with rear perches removed and the fronts lowered slightly)_


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Looks great! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

20VDUB said:


> Ahhh, thanks! must have missed the fact you were running the same springs! Looks perfect!
> 
> In some of my past dubs, I have rans Bilstein/H&R complete suspension sets and just H&R sport springs on stock dampers...the springs with stock dampers did improve "performance" handling, but made the over all ride too stiff and bouncy for a "family" car like the Tig (the whole reason we bought it). That is my main concern.
> 
> ...


Have three, well two kids (4 and 1) now because the eldest one just turned 18. Tiguan scoots the wife and kids around just fine with zero rub on 20x9’s and ED springs. We just put her wheels back on too. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eggwhite93 (Nov 7, 2014)

I did a quick search and did not find what I was looking for so I am going to ask here. 

How much drop can be expected if I were to use MK VII GTI/R stock springs on my SEL P FWD? Has anyone done this? How is the ride quality? I am not looking for an extreme drop, maybe 1.5". 

Thanks for any incite anyone can provide.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

eggwhite93 said:


> I did a quick search and did not find what I was looking for so I am going to ask here.
> 
> How much drop can be expected if I were to use MK VII GTI/R stock springs on my SEL P FWD? Has anyone done this? How is the ride quality? I am not looking for an extreme drop, maybe 1.5".
> 
> Thanks for any incite anyone can provide.


Read post #138, which is literally just a few posts above

It's a* little* saggy in the back, due to the extra weight of the Tiguan versus a GTI/R

S3 springs here:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...spension&p=112671267&viewfull=1#post112671267


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

eggwhite93 said:


> I did a quick search and did not find what I was looking for so I am going to ask here.
> 
> How much drop can be expected if I were to use MK VII GTI/R stock springs on my SEL P FWD? Has anyone done this? How is the ride quality? I am not looking for an extreme drop, maybe 1.5".
> 
> Thanks for any incite anyone can provide.


The drop on the gti springs is like 3 inches. If you want 1.5ish you’d be looking at H&R springs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike GP (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi all. 

Can anyone tell me if there is a fix to the overly harsh top out sound. Seems like the rebound on the shocks (front particularly) is too little for the spring rate causing the suspension to knock as the wheel reaches full extension after a bump. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

blitz869 said:


> The drop on the gti springs is like 3 inches.


*NOT* with the OEM/stock GTI springs, like he was inquiring about

With aftermarket springs, designed for a GTI, then yes ~3"


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

Anybody have a link to the torque specs for the strut pinch bolt and the upper sway bar bolt that need to be removed and re-installed when replacing the springs?

Thanks


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Racer709 said:


> Anybody have a link to the torque specs for the strut pinch bolt and the upper sway bar bolt that need to be removed and re-installed when replacing the springs?
> 
> Thanks


Front sway endlinks: 65Nm
Front pinch bolts: 70Nm + 90 degree additional turn (tighten the nut while holding the M14 triple square in place)

The pinch bolt should be replaced too, btw


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> Front sway endlinks: 65Nm
> Front pinch bolts: 70Nm + 90 degree additional turn (tighten the nut while holding the M14 triple square in place)
> 
> The pinch bolt should be replaced too, btw



Thanks!


----------



## Max578332 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hey all! Reading all this I understand that golf r/gti springs work to lower the Tiguan, but is there a coilover option for another model that works for the Tiguan? Ex raceland coilovers for the GTI. Iv found really no options for coilovers other than k sports under $1,000


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Max578332 said:


> Hey all! Reading all this I understand that golf r/gti springs work to lower the Tiguan, but is there a coilover option for another model that works for the Tiguan? Ex raceland coilovers for the GTI. Iv found really no options for coilovers other than k sports under $1,000


If you could fit them, putting GTI or Golf R coil-overs on the Tiguan would likely lower it so much that the tires rub.

That said, if you really want to do coil-overs, don’t buy cheap junk like Raceland. Like most things in life, good suspension isn’t cheap, and you get what you pay for.


----------



## Max578332 (Apr 24, 2019)

My situation is I got rid of my toy cars for a family vehicle, also a lease, so I need something to keep me content for the next two years haha. So based upon what you said I would assume they’re not a direct fit


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Max578332 said:


> ....would assume they’re not a direct fit


So, compare the weight of the Tiguan to the Golf...... :screwy:


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Max578332 said:


> My situation is I got rid of my toy cars for a family vehicle, also a lease, so I need something to keep me content for the next two years haha. So based upon what you said I would assume they’re not a direct fit


I don't know for a fact, they might fit, but given that stock GTI and R springs lower the Tiguan a bit, and GTI/R coilers are usually designed to lower those cars, then it stands to reason that those would lower the Tiguan a lot.

Some quick searching shows that H&R makes colorers for the short wheelbase Tiguan available in other parts of the world, so maybe reach out to them and see if they'll work on our long wheelbase Tiguans.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Max578332 said:


> Hey all! Reading all this I understand that golf r/gti springs work to lower the Tiguan, but is there a coilover option for another model that works for the Tiguan? Ex raceland coilovers for the GTI. Iv found really no options for coilovers other than k sports under $1,000


BC Racing makes coilovers for our Tiguans: https://store.racingcoiloversusa.com/products/2018-vw-tiguan

I just bought these and will be installing them this weekend (I hope). They lower about 1-2" according to the seller. They also offer a set with 3-4" drop.


----------



## oscillat0r (Jun 29, 2007)

*2018 Tiguan Suspension*



PZ said:


> I just bought these and will be installing them this weekend (I hope). They lower about 1-2" according to the seller. They also offer a set with 3-4" drop.


Did you get a chance to put them on? 

I’m very curious to hear about how the car drives besides just seeing aesthetics. I haven’t been able to find any reviews of co on tigs so far for some reason


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Not yet, with the rain we have had I decided to get some yard work done while the sun is out. I'll put them in during the week as we will have another round of storms Tuesday.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2019)

I installed a drop of golf r on my tiguan and that is the job and the look is great


----------



## Max578332 (Apr 24, 2019)

So im going to pull the trigger on some H&R MK7 GTI lowering springs for my Tiguan 4mo with the 3rd row. Did you need spacers for the springs or anything like that? I am having a VW tech do it and work for me and just want to make sure I have everything I need for him.


----------



## 20th#726 (Jan 10, 2007)

Max578332 said:


> So im going to pull the trigger on some H&R MK7 GTI lowering springs for my Tiguan 4mo with the 3rd row. Did you need spacers for the springs or anything like that? I am having a VW tech do it and work for me and just want to make sure I have everything I need for him.


Why GTI springs? H&R makes springs specific to the Tiguan now.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Max578332 said:


> So im going to pull the trigger on some H&R MK7 GTI lowering springs for my Tiguan 4mo with the 3rd row. Did you need spacers for the springs or anything like that? I am having a VW tech do it and work for me and just want to make sure I have everything I need for him.





20th#726 said:


> Why GTI springs? H&R makes springs specific to the Tiguan now.


honestly i agree with 20th...if the very least, get R springs. that extra weight from the 3rd row would make the rear end very bouncy in my mind.


----------



## Max578332 (Apr 24, 2019)

From what iv read and under stand, The GTI/R spring is already lower that the OEM tiguans by 1.5-2" then the H&R providing and additional 1.5'ish, Where as the H&R sport spring for the tiguan is just 1.2 lower. so comparing GTI/R springs would result 3-4" lower compared to 1.2". I could very well be wrong thats just from what I understand lol


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Max578332 said:


> From what iv read and under stand, The GTI/R spring is already lower that the OEM tiguans by 1.5-2" then the H&R providing and additional 1.5'ish, Where as the H&R sport spring for the tiguan is just 1.2 lower. so comparing GTI/R springs would result 3-4" lower compared to 1.2". I could very well be wrong thats just from what I understand lol


That's about right.
Your OEM struts/shocks are NOT going to like the GTI/R springs though. Sure they'll fit/physically work, but the ride will suck with that much of a drop for shocks not designed for that...so you'll want to upgrade those too, in an ideal world


----------



## blue g' (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi there ! 

How is the suspension holding up with guys who lowered it with mk7 GTI/R springs ? 
All good ? 

Thx !!


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

*Lowered with Tiguan Specific H&R Lowering Springs*

Hey everyone, I just wanted to post the results of my wife's car after being lowered on the Tiguan Specific H&R Springs. I got these from ECS Tuning and immediately went to install these in the car.

I have owned a 2016 Golf R and currently own a 2018 Audi RS3. I have personally done suspension work to both of those cars and the installs were pretty straight forward. I figured since the Tiguan is on the same MQB Chasis that it would be virtually identical. 

WRONG

The axles do not bolt up to the transmission the same way they do on the Audi and the Golf. On those, there are 6 bolts that hold the axle to the Trans. The Tiguan uses a more traditional Axle where the spines have to be popped in and out of the transmission. It is virtually impossible to get the shock out of the fronts without either popping the axle out of the transmission or spindle or have what happened to me, which was have the joint dislocate from the axle. I had a heck of a time trying to pop the joint back in with the weight of the spindle and shock on the end. The spindles are aluminum so you NEED a spreader tool in order to get enough separation to pull the shock out. You won't be able to use one of those simple Cam-Socket tools that turn to spread the spindle, it'll just eat into the aluminum and not spread the spindle. I used one of these:

Knuckle Separation Tool

The rears are virtually the same as the other cars. 

If it was not for the axle issue, the install would have been very straight forward in this car. 

As far as the ride, the car dives ALMOST like stock. I would say its notably firmer, but not enough to not like it. I would say the ride is a tad softer and smoother than my Golf R in Comfort mode. There is less body lean, and due to the stiffer springs, it can get a tiny bit bouncy on rough streets. I feel that the steering is a bit more direct as is the responsiveness. Overall I think it's a great compromise for the drop in height. My only reservation is seeing how low the car will get with 5-6 adults in the car. 

Anywhoo here's a photo. I think the drop is perfect. There is about a 2-3 finger gap between all the wheels and fenders.


----------



## NJGrown (Sep 24, 2019)

*ACC Alignment?*

After installing the springs, did you have an alignment or full ACC alignment? Has the new stance caused any warnings to come up having to do with ACC, blind spot monitoring, or brake assist?


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

NJGrown said:


> After installing the springs, did you have an alignment or full ACC alignment? Has the new stance caused any warnings to come up having to do with ACC, blind spot monitoring, or brake assist?


Nope, everything worked fine as it all should!


----------



## dresdent (Oct 18, 2019)

Just picked up a '19 SE 4motion. I see everyone lowering their Tig and I'm over here trying to mimic the Tig GTE concept.

Thinking about these:
https://www.etektuning.com/h-r-raising-vehicle-lift-springs-for-vw-tiguan-4wd/
and
https://www.etektuning.com/forge-motorsport-vw-alltrack-tiguan-leveling-lift-kit/

You think I'll need some adjustable endlinks after that?

Thanks!


----------



## NJGrown (Sep 24, 2019)

joszer said:


> Nope, everything worked fine as it all should!












I got the H&R springs from ECS and just had one of my tech’s put them in. Love the stance! Ride quality is a little(little!) harsher. Nothing like my stock WRX though! Going to have it aligned in about a week after springs have settled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## NJGrown (Sep 24, 2019)

For those of who don’t think an alignment is needed after installing springs. I went a few days before aligning my Tiguan after putting in the H&R sport springs, to let the suspension settle. I put less then 100 miles on it. This is my before and after print out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

I am guessing the rear camber is not adjustable as it does not look like they touched it. Kind of surprised the front camber is so low, a little more would help the turn-in.

Sadly, I have not been under my Tiguan yet and I have not installed my coilovers.


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

dresdent said:


> Just picked up a '19 SE 4motion. I see everyone lowering their Tig and I'm over here trying to mimic the Tig GTE concept.
> 
> Thinking about these:
> https://www.etektuning.com/h-r-raising-vehicle-lift-springs-for-vw-tiguan-4wd/
> ...


That’s what I’d do too. Let me know what you choose to go with and how it turns out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Can the forge lift kit be used with coilovers.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Rtdave87 said:


> Can the forge lift kit be used with coilovers.


:what:
Coilovers will lower it and the Forge kit would lift it...defeating the purpose of either one


----------



## dresdent (Oct 18, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> :what:
> Coilovers will lower it and the Forge kit would lift it...defeating the purpose of either one


The k sport has a minimum drop off .5 inch so technically you could still get .5 inch lift with both lol. I don't know how the ride quality will be though. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> :what:
> Coilovers will lower it and the Forge kit would lift it...defeating the purpose of either one


Not necessarily, coilovers usually are adjustable,so if left at stock height it could still give it lift, with the option of still being able to lower

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MR_P2R (Aug 8, 2015)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> I second this. My wife’s Tiguan is getting the lowering treatment as we speak. Mk7 Golf/R/GTi springs from EMD Auto/Emmanuele Design and Golf R rear pads.


So I have Emmanuele springs from my Sportwagen. They came with little pucks (spacers) for the rear springs, did you use that or went raw spring?

Wondering with the Tiguan because the Sportwagen weighs more than a regular Golf and a Tiguan weighs more than both, I feel like that spacer would help with camber under load and travel?


----------



## rsrm491 (Dec 27, 2002)

I've had H&R lowering springs (with stock GTi struts) for a Sportwagen for the past year or so (~13k miles). The fronts are decent but then again mileage on the struts are unknown. The back can bottom out with heavy loads and is brutal over big bumps unless I slow way down but they're stock shocks so what can I say? Most of my time in it is spent commuting and barely have rear passengers so I haven't gotten around to looking for better shocks & struts. I did not use any spacers.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

I recently removed the H&R lowering springs on my wife's Tiguan and replaced them with OEM Golf R springs and EMD Auto Rear Spring Spacers. The car sits perfect now and has a near perfect OEM ride. The H&R springs were too darn bouncy for my wife and myself. I'm very happy with the Golf R springs and the Spring Spacers gave the car a subtle front rake. Now with people sat in the back it does not eliminate the wheel gap. I have a 2 finger wheel gap up front and 3 fingers in the rear.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

joszer said:


> I recently removed the H&R lowering springs on my wife's Tiguan and replaced them with OEM Golf R springs and EMD Auto Rear Spring Spacers. The car sits perfect now and has a near perfect OEM ride. The H&R springs were too darn bouncy for my wife and myself. I'm very happy with the Golf R springs and the Spring Spacers gave the car a subtle front rake. Now with people sat in the back it does not eliminate the wheel gap. I have a 2 finger wheel gap up front and 3 fingers in the rear.


Looks great! Out of curiosity were you running the Tiguan specific H&R Springs?


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

Do you happen to know the part numbers for the springs you used?

Thanks


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

Racer709 said:


> Do you happen to know the part numbers for the springs you used?
> 
> Thanks



I bought mine used off craigslist so I don't know the exact numbers. A quick google search yields these numbers though:

They are:
5Q0-411-105-JG for the fronts
5Q0-511-115-EP for the rears

https://www.emdauto.com/collections...everse-rake-adapter-pad-1?variant=23493461831

Theres the link for the rear spring spacers.


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

ec2k1gt said:


> Looks great! Out of curiosity were you running the Tiguan specific H&R Springs?


I did. I was very unhappy with them.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

joszer said:


> I bought mine used off craigslist so I don't know the exact numbers. A quick google search yields these numbers though:
> 
> They are:
> 5Q0-411-105-JG for the fronts
> ...


Will these only work on the 4motion models? Or is yours FWD? I've been wanting to do those H&R springs myself, I had heard mostly positive reviews but if they're bouncy I'd rather go with this option on my fwd R-Line!


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Will these only work on the 4motion models? Or is yours FWD? I've been wanting to do those H&R springs myself, I had heard mostly positive reviews but if they're bouncy I'd rather go with this option on my fwd R-Line!


I'm sure they'll work on both. 

I have an SEL R-Line FWD and the Golf R Springs worked great. Hell, I even tossed in a set of Stock RS3 Rear springs on the car and they worked as well, they just sat a tad lower than the Golf R ones. 

I say go for this setup you won't regret it.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

joszer said:


> I'm sure they'll work on both.
> 
> I have an SEL R-Line FWD and the Golf R Springs worked great. Hell, I even tossed in a set of Stock RS3 Rear springs on the car and they worked as well, they just sat a tad lower than the Golf R ones.
> 
> I say go for this setup you won't regret it.


Excellent, mine is FWD as well, so I wanted to make sure they worked or if I needed to get GTI springs or something. Thanks man, I'll keep an eye out for some used springs now!


----------



## Rlinetiguan (Oct 22, 2019)

*Lowering issue*

So i have an issue with the lowering I have done to my 2019 Tiguan Rline. So I started out trying to find the lowest i can go without bags...... so i went with broadway statics coilovers which set all the way down in the front would give me around a 3 inch drop and in the back maybe 3.3/4 to 4.0 in drop and that would be fine for the back but for the front to much of a gap! Car runs fine no lights coming on at all with that set up. So i called the company and had another custom built shorter front shock built.... had it installed and took it down about another 2 inches in the front and in the rear to level it out took of the collar and love the way it sits....... no the problem is since it is about 2 inches lower all the way around (for a totally of 5 inch drop) no i have every light popping up and notice while driving sounds like an airplane in the car.... i understand that the drive shaft is at more of an angle but why so many lights cause the sensors? oh and im running 235/35r20 9in wide rim with +45 offset all the way around.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Rlinetiguan said:


> So i have an issue with the lowering I have done to my 2019 Tiguan Rline. So I started out trying to find the lowest i can go without bags...... so i went with broadway statics coilovers which set all the way down in the front would give me around a 3 inch drop and in the back maybe 3.3/4 to 4.0 in drop and that would be fine for the back but for the front to much of a gap! Car runs fine no lights coming on at all with that set up. So i called the company and had another custom built shorter front shock built.... had it installed and took it down about another 2 inches in the front and in the rear to level it out took of the collar and love the way it sits....... no the problem is since it is about 2 inches lower all the way around (for a totally of 5 inch drop) no i have every light popping up and notice while driving sounds like an airplane in the car.... i understand that the drive shaft is at more of an angle but why so many lights cause the sensors? oh and im running 235/35r20 9in wide rim with +45 offset all the way around.


Which lights are on?


----------



## Boosted_GP (Mar 30, 2019)

Sounds like they may of broken an abs sensor wire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetiguan (Oct 22, 2019)

Rlinetiguan said:


> So i have an issue with the lowering I have done to my 2019 Tiguan Rline. So I started out trying to find the lowest i can go without bags...... so i went with broadway statics coilovers which set all the way down in the front would give me around a 3 inch drop and in the back maybe 3.3/4 to 4.0 in drop and that would be fine for the back but for the front to much of a gap! Car runs fine no lights coming on at all with that set up. So i called the company and had another custom built shorter front shock built.... had it installed and took it down about another 2 inches in the front and in the rear to level it out took of the collar and love the way it sits....... no the problem is since it is about 2 inches lower all the way around (for a totally of 5 inch drop) no i have every light popping up and notice while driving sounds like an airplane in the car.... i understand that the drive shaft is at more of an angle but why so many lights cause the sensors? oh and im running 235/35r20 9in wide rim with +45 offset all the way around.


Lights that are on
-Air bag light
-Steering system malfunction
-ESC malfunction light
-ABS light 
-Front assist light 
-Tire pressure light

Everything was fine bringing it in the shop and after lowering it another 2 inches or so lights on and airplane noise so just trying to figure out whats going on.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Rlinetiguan said:


> Lights that are on
> -Air bag light
> -Steering system malfunction
> -ESC malfunction light
> ...


When I lowered mine with just the H&R springs which gave it about an 1-1/4” drop, I went to the dealer for an alignment. They tried telling me I would have to do this $600+ alignment procedure where after they do the mechanical things they then do a full sensor alignment. If I didn’t, I was at risk that the adaptive cruise, lane assist, front assist, etc wouldn’t work. I understand why but I never had a problem without them doing it. I’m betting if you dropped yours almost 4” then the car already notices something is up. I bet the dealer doing a full sensor alignment would be needed. Also, as someone else said, you may have some ABS wheel speed sensors unplugged or yanked.


----------



## Boosted_GP (Mar 30, 2019)

Rlinetiguan said:


> Lights that are on
> -Air bag light
> -Steering system malfunction
> -ESC malfunction light
> ...



-Air bag light - uses wheel speed
-Steering system malfunction - uses wheel speed
-ESC malfunction light - uses wheel speed
-ABS light - uses wheel speed
-Front assist light - uses wheel speed
-Tire pressure light- unless you got the individual monitoring system. If it’s just a general tyre pressure system. Then it also uses wheel speed. 

Go hunt down the abs wire and make sure it’s plugged in or not pinched or Broken


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewTiguan (Feb 22, 2020)

*Tiguan suspension upgrades - springs or coilovers?*

Did a quick search and couldn't find a recent post on this, so I wanted to get some opinions...

I'm looking to upgrade the suspension on a 2020 SE 4Motion Tiguan (automatic) to improve handling. Would love some input from those that have tried some of the options out there...

Any feedback from the following:
Golf R springs? 
H&R springs? 
Solowerks coilovers? 
H&R street performance coilovers? 
Aftermarket sway bar options?

Ideally I'd like to keep upgrades under $1k, but you know how modding goes...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

NewTiguan said:


> Did a quick search and couldn't find a recent post on this, so I wanted to get some opinions...
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade the suspension on a 2020 SE 4Motion Tiguan (automatic) to improve handling. Would love some input from those that have tried some of the options out there...
> 
> ...


Take a look in the What did you do to your MK2 today there are some recent posts about this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

What did you do to your MK2 Tiguan today?
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=9025041&share_type=t&link_source=app


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NavFlyer (Jun 9, 2011)

*Getting ready*



joszer said:


> Hey everyone, I just wanted to post the results of my wife's car after being lowered on the Tiguan Specific H&R Springs. I got these from ECS Tuning and immediately went to install these in the car.
> 
> I have owned a 2016 Golf R and currently own a 2018 Audi RS3. I have personally done suspension work to both of those cars and the installs were pretty straight forward. I figured since the Tiguan is on the same MQB Chasis that it would be virtually identical.
> 
> ...


I have recently acquired a set of R springs and have been reading up on the page. I wanted to ask if others had this problem or is there a trick to avoid all the fighting. Does the shaft need to be completely removed? Which way works best?


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

NavFlyer said:


> joszer said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone, I just wanted to post the results of my wife's car after being lowered on the Tiguan Specific H&R Springs. I got these from ECS Tuning and immediately went to install these in the car.
> ...


Look up the 2x4 trick with a jack. That's what I did the second time I had to do the job. It made it SOOO much easier. 

https://youtu.be/A7AzNkL2nDE

Check out that video and go to the 10 minute mark. I was able to redo the job very quickly using this method. Easy easier than undoing the axles from the spindles.


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

joszer said:


> Look up the 2x4 trick with a jack. That's what I did the second time I had to do the job. It made it SOOO much easier.
> 
> https://youtu.be/A7AzNkL2nDE
> 
> Check out that video and go to the 10 minute mark. I was able to redo the job very quickly using this method. Easy easier than undoing the axles from the spindles.


Essentially he's compressing the spring to pop the strut out of the knuckle. Same as all the other MKs. You can use spring compressors too.

As for the spreader tool most people just grind down a Allen socket. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## michibahn (Apr 20, 2017)

Installed H&R specific springs 28755-3 for my 2020 Tiguan rline on 21" Braselton rims. I wish it was a little bit lower. Ride is great for me better than the stock.


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

michibahn said:


> Installed H&R specific springs 28755-3 for my 2020 Tiguan rline on 21" Braselton rims. I wish it was a little bit lower. Ride is great for me better than the stock.


Very nice!:thumbup: Did you do the work or have a someone else do it?


----------



## michibahn (Apr 20, 2017)

Urano17 said:


> Very nice!:thumbup: Did you do th work or have a sho do it?


Thanks! All straight from the dealer  I'd like to do it myself next time though. I want to learn how to do suspension swaps!


----------



## Rlinetiguan (Oct 22, 2019)

Savvv said:


> When I lowered mine with just the H&R springs which gave it about an 1-1/4” drop, I went to the dealer for an alignment. They tried telling me I would have to do this $600+ alignment procedure where after they do the mechanical things they then do a full sensor alignment. If I didn’t, I was at risk that the adaptive cruise, lane assist, front assist, etc wouldn’t work. I understand why but I never had a problem without them doing it. I’m betting if you dropped yours almost 4” then the car already notices something is up. I bet the dealer doing a full sensor alignment would be needed. Also, as someone else said, you may have some ABS wheel speed sensors unplugged or yanked.


Thanks for the feedback.... so I took it back to my shop and they replaced the sensor and fixed the problem.


----------



## gdt (Jan 5, 2012)

michibahn said:


> Installed H&R specific springs 28755-3 for my 2020 Tiguan rline on 21" Braselton rims. I wish it was a little bit lower. Ride is great for me better than the stock.


Looks great , what size tires?


----------



## michibahn (Apr 20, 2017)

gdt said:


> Looks great , what size tires?


245/40/21


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

michibahn said:


> 245/40/21


Car looks ace. 

I think H&R 29274-1 are the correct ones for our Tiguan. Not badly priced either. 

Sent from my GM1920 using Tapatalk


----------



## michibahn (Apr 20, 2017)

Devilz said:


> Car looks ace.
> 
> I think H&R 29274-1 are the correct ones for our Tiguan. Not badly priced either.
> 
> Sent from my GM1920 using Tapatalk


Thanks! What's the drop on this 29274-1? I wanted a little bit lower but the dealer said the 29274-2 won't fit on the latest Tiguan


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Some comments and questions before I give this a go:

Question: Anyone thats done the lowering job themselves, after popping the front struts out do you need a spring compressor? I've done jobs where there wasn't a lot of tension once out so just popped the top off with a little spring to it but nothing dangerous, then putting the smaller lowering springs on was easy as you don't have to compress them to re-assemble. Any issues with anyone?

Comment: The 2x4 method is great for knuckle separation - thats my two bits as I've done it several times - Also, an old socket wrench (1/4 inch) is great for twisting the knuckle slit open just a bit in combination with the 2x4 lift makes the job easy.

Question: Lastly, I'm concerned about the axle separation as I too have done work on other vehicles that have the bolts holding the drive axle in place that has made removal easy. Any tips on the axle removal without running the risk of separating the joints?

EDIT:
Just found this video and think it would be soooo much easier to do (remove the drive axle from the hub instead. Since I'll be swapping out calipers for my Golf R calipers might as well do it this way anyhow.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPxIXMN2TFc


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

Do you even NEED to remove the axle if doing the 2x4 method???


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DCdubz111 said:


> Do you even NEED to remove the axle if doing the 2x4 method???


Nope


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

DCdubz111 said:


> Do you even NEED to remove the axle if doing the 2x4 method???


Good point actually. Hadn't thought that through as I haven't done it yet but all things considered I think there are several ways to do this without having to remove the axle from the engine (the way everyone teaches you to do it for the Golf's but not as applicable on our setup - no triple square bolts on ours). I've done both on other cars where there just wasn't enough room to move the wheel and axle away to get the shock assembly out. Hope to get to this later this month if it ever stops snowing and gets above freezing for a while....with the pandemic and colder than normal spring its like the apocalypse out there.....guess that's keeping us Canadians in doors at least.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Getting to it tomorrow....Will post pics and details sometime this weekend. Thanks for all those that have posted their comments and feedback. Prepping to do the 2x4 method and I have a spring compressor as well so we'll see how it goes.

Golf R Springs, ECS tuning spacer kit from my Golf R (10mm front, 15mm rear) on the 2019 R Line rims. I also picked up an APR Rear Sway Bar so looking forward to the changes. AND, I have one more surprise (not really suspension related) that I'll be doing up front......stay tuned!


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

That's looks good!!! Love the ride height.

Edit: re-read your post and saw what it's lowered on. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

mattchatr said:


> Getting to it tomorrow....Will post pics and details sometime this weekend. Thanks for all those that have posted their comments and feedback. Prepping to do the 2x4 method and I have a spring compressor as well so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Golf R Springs, ECS tuning spacer kit from my Golf R (10mm front, 15mm rear) on the 2019 R Line rims. I also picked up an APR Rear Sway Bar so looking forward to the changes. AND, I have one more surprise (not really suspension related) that I'll be doing up front......stay tuned!


It was 10x easier for me to take the axle nut off rather than using the 2x4 method. It’s a 24mm nut, it sucks to break and re-torque but easier that the 2x4. 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9400181-Scale-Coilover-review


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Dang it! So much for that, just broke the rear Sway bar end links (OEM....both of them). They're good enough in most cases, yeah, if you can keep them from braking when moving them. Only been through one winter and they were rusted up pretty bad. The stupid triple-square center is so thin the edges snapped so there's no way of torquing the end down tight enough. Should have bought some aftermarket ones. Now its sitting with its rear end in the air waiting for something 

At least I got the front Golf R springs in and drove it around the block once to ensure it all works (had my rear end in the air that time too...lol). I also got my OEM Golf R Clubsport brake calipers on. I put new pads, Neuspeed iSweep 1500's like I have on my R, love the brake feel and NO DUST, yah! Looks pretty sick!

As far as front springs go, it was a little trickier than expected. I should have just removed the axle as the 2x4 method sucked. My CV came apart at the transmission so took a bit of finessing to pop it back in. Since I was taking my brakes off anyway it would have been pretty easy to pull the whole hub and strut out...oh well, I couldn't find a hub socket large enough for the Tig so that wasn't an option for me anyway. I was going to buy one but ended up not because I was sold on the 2x4 method this go around. All in all, it was really simple to reassemble since the total assembly was shorter now with the golf springs. I did use the knuckle spreader bit end socket, but it was barely adequate and it did dig into the alloy. Some spray lube helped jostle it in. joszer's recommendation on the knuckle spreader he linked would have been a lot better. You do need a spring compressor to remove the OE springs because they are on pretty tight. Was good to have when putting the R springs onas well, though a heavy weight friend helping could get you around that, just need a little force. 

Rear was dang easy, and the sway bar is easy when you have the suspension dropped...will take me less than an hour to put the Sway bar in when I get the new end links, and pop the Golf R Springs in and re-assemble. Can't wait.....more to come. I'll post picks soon. Oh, and I have the spacers on there as well. Fronts look good. I wouldn't go more than 10 mm with OEM wheels as its flush now, any more and it'll poke a bit. 15mm in the rear should be good too.


----------



## DCdubz111 (Mar 20, 2020)

So the last 2 people how have commented that they think dropping the axle is better/easier than using the "2x2" method. I just don't see it


----------



## GoTIme10 (Dec 6, 2014)

Which st sway bar is it?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

mattchatr said:


> Oh, and I have the spacers on there as well. Fronts look good. I wouldn't go more than 10 mm with OEM wheels as its flush now, any more and it'll poke a bit. 15mm in the rear should be good too.


I did 13mm fronts and 20mm rears on the stock 20” wheels. You may wanna consider swapping out for thicker.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

DCdubz111 said:


> So the last 2 people how have commented that they think dropping the axle is better/easier than using the "2x2" method. I just don't see it


For 1 its a lot less sketchy lol. Just unbolt from the hub, jiggle it a little and its out. Then you have all the room in the world. Installing it is super easy too, the 2x2 can get sketchy real quick. I’ve done that method before on 2 vehicles, didn’t like it.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Went with APR because it was in stock in Calgary, everything else was ridiculous to ship here during the Pandemic. Even Eurocode which I really like and had on my Audi, was cheaper than other with their sale but shipping was over 100 bucks plus I would get dinged again for its size and weight for taxes and duties.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DCdubz111 said:


> So the last 2 people how have commented that they think dropping the axle is better/easier than using the "2x2" method. I just don't see it


Yeah I don't get that either.
I can have the strut out EASILY in under 5 minutes with the 2x4 method.
Disconnect swaybar link
Remove strut bolt/nut
Use the jack & 2x4 to lift it out
Remove 3 top bolts
done!

And less things disassembled = less problems

To each their own though, of course


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Ta Daaaaaa....

Well that took longer than expected but at least I got the Endlinks quick from VW. I'm noticing the new ones are a rev C vs the rev A I had on the car and unless the rust ate away at the bolt, it looks a little thicker and beefier. Hoping that keeps the ends from splitting off of the bolt around the triple square end. 

So, the Golf R brakes fit perfect. They're basically the exact same thing as the Tig, just has the cutout for the R emblem plate. No performance improvement just a nice painted caliper and the Clubsport silver R plate. I did put Neuspeed iSweep 1500 pads on there though, as I really like them on my Golf-R, and absolutely no Dust! Direct bolt on, and I swapped out to steel brake lines too while I was in there.

The spacers worked out great from the Golf-R (10mm front, 15mm rear with longer bolts). Just right for me. Did't want to poke at all so I think its perfect, especially when lowering it lets them tuck just a bit when pitching in on bumps or cornering. I think they would look great even if you didn't drop the car and had factory height.

The springs are the perfect blend. The drop is just right in my opinion, not aggressive as some are going for, but the ride quality is great. Definitely firmer but its planted. Really like the feel and with the added APR RSB it corners awesome. So much more stable than before. Love driving this SUV now. One nice side effect is that the rebound after bumps doesn't slam fully extended like it did before. Don't know if anyone has noticed this but going over a speed bump the shocks tended to shoot out during rebound and would thud - drove me nuts. Not doing that anymore which is a nice side effect.

Also, I did use small spring spacers in the rear (EMD Reverse Rake Spacers) - the same that joszer suggested. 

Here are the pics, enjoy!

SIDE PROFILE:
















Here's an over-exposed pic to lighten up the wheel wells so you can see it better:









BRAKES:































SPACERS GAP:









RSB:


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

GoTIme10 said:


> Which st sway bar is it?


same one I had from my golf sportwagen, its been a while, but fairly certain its the 25mm #51310


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mattchatr said:


> Ta Daaaaaa....
> 
> Well that took longer than expected but at least I got the Endlinks quick from VW. I'm noticing the new ones are a rev C vs the rev A I had on the car and unless the rust ate away at the bolt, it looks a little thicker and beefier. Hoping that keeps the ends from splitting off of the bolt around the triple square end.
> 
> ...


Matt, looks great! Thanks for providing info on the spacer depth! I actually reached out to a local VW shop to do the R brake calipers on mine when it’s time to replace the brakes. Based it upon this H&R Project I ran across:

http://www.hrsprings.com/projects/detail/hr-2019-volkswagen-tiguan-r


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mattchatr said:


> Ta Daaaaaa....
> 
> SIDE PROFILE:


Perfect! I totally dig it :thumbup:

You used the R springs on the stock struts/shocks, right?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> Perfect! I totally dig it :thumbup:
> 
> You used the R springs on the stock struts/shocks, right?


Yup, rides great. Exactly as I would have expected it.


----------



## GoldZenkiS14 (Jan 26, 2009)

mattchatr said:


> Ta Daaaaaa....
> 
> 
> SPACERS GAP:


What are the specs on your wheels before the spacers? Are those Trenton's from the Atlas?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

GoldZenkiS14 said:


> What are the specs on your wheels before the spacers? Are those Trenton's from the Atlas?


Factory R-Line rims 19 inch, "Sebring". They are 8.5x19 ET38 (offset).


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

How many of you replaced the lower pinch bolts on the front struts with new ones? 

In the past on friends MK4's and my current MK4 R32 I've never replaced them and by luck they've all survived. I know its torqued to a certain spec then an additional 90 degree turn.

Just curious.....

Also is it recommended to replace the front strut upper mounts and bearings with new or is the design of the MQB platform better than the previous MK3 and MK4 mounts which deformed quickly over time?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> How many of you replaced the lower pinch bolts on the front struts with new ones?
> 
> In the past on friends MK4's and my current MK4 R32 I've never replaced them and by luck they've all survived. I know its torqued to a certain spec then an additional 90 degree turn.
> 
> ...


Yes, you "should" replace the pinch bolts since they're a stretch bolt. They're cheap too...like $6/pair or something.

The mounts...you can get away with reusing if they're newer/low mileage. If you've got some miles on them, I'd replace them while I'm in there.
And I definitely always replace the strut bearings when installing. The last thing you want is noise from not replacing them and having to do the install all over again. They're not that expensive either.

Don't cheap out....do it once & do it right


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yes, you "should" replace the pinch bolts since they're a stretch bolt. They're cheap too...like $6/pair or something.
> 
> The mounts...you can get away with reusing if they're newer/low mileage. If you've got some miles on them, I'd replace them while I'm in there.
> And I definitely always replace the strut bearings when installing. The last thing you want is noise from not replacing them and having to do the install all over again. They're not that expensive either.
> ...


Makes sense what your saying... Was thinking my wife's car has 3500 miles on it now that it would be OK.

When I did koni coilovers on my R32 a few years ago I swapped out the upper strut mounts, bearings and bearing nut as they were already 13 years old with about 20k miles on them plus it saved on the need to compress the factory springs to get those parts out.

I'll look up prices on those components to get an idea of cost.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

That rear sway bar seams to be for a front wheel drive MQB. Can you please confirm the part number?, I would like to buy this one, I hope its stiff enough. How does the Tiguan turn into corners now?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

VolksBerry said:


> That rear sway bar seams to be for a front wheel drive MQB. Can you please confirm the part number?, I would like to buy this one, I hope its stiff enough. How does the Tiguan turn into corners now?


Sorry you didn't specify who you were asking so I'll assume its me, if you're referring to my APR Sway bar its specific to the Golf R - and not the Tiguan or GTI (although they are very likely the same options). Needless to say it rides like a dream, especially lowered.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Makes sense what your saying... Was thinking my wife's car has 3500 miles on it now that it would be OK.
> 
> When I did koni coilovers on my R32 a few years ago I swapped out the upper strut mounts, bearings and bearing nut as they were already 13 years old with about 20k miles on them plus it saved on the need to compress the factory springs to get those parts out.
> 
> ...


With 3500 miles....I'd just get new strut bearings & the pinch bolts & reuse everything else :thumbup:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> With 3500 miles....I'd just get new strut bearings & the pinch bolts & reuse everything else :thumbup:


Maybe I’m just too cavalier but I’ve never ever bought new bolts for anything other than connecting rods, cylinder heads, or anything to do with anything rotating about the crank shaft (ie crank bolt, flywheel bolts, etc). Furthermore, those pinch bolts on my Tiguan have anti-sieze on them. Hit em with the impact or tighten as much as you can by hand and they are not coming out. 

I also think your strut bearings would be fine after only 3,500 miles. Maybe closer to 25-30k I would have replaced them.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Maybe I’m just too cavalier but I’ve never ever bought new bolts for anything other than connecting rods, cylinder heads, or anything to do with anything rotating about the crank shaft (ie crank bolt, flywheel bolts, etc). Furthermore, those pinch bolts on my Tiguan have anti-sieze on them. Hit em with the impact or tighten as much as you can by hand and they are not coming out.
> 
> I also think your strut bearings would be fine after only 3,500 miles. Maybe closer to 25-30k I would have replaced them.


What works for you might not be the correct way though (especially according to VW).

Stretch bolts...well it's in the name: they stretch/distort!

LOTS of guys have had noises because they didn't replace the bearings and it's dumb to have to redo the install because you didn't replace them to begin with. 
Hell I've even seen the bearings fall apart in my hand when removing the bearing/strut mount & then you have the little bearings all over the place. You're NOT putting it back together (properly) after that happens.

my 2 cents


----------



## cjack225 (Jul 4, 2020)

2018 Tiguan SE now. Getting H&R lowering springs installed. Will post update picture once completed


----------



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Anyone installed H & R Tiguan Lowering Coil Overs*

Forgive, me as I've sifted through the posts and can't identify anyone who has installed the H & R Coil Overs Part # 28851-21.









Wanting good firm and sporty ride...

Appreciate any incite.


----------



## Raised_by_wolves (Jan 20, 2019)

Has anyone on 21in wheels done either oem mk7 gti or R springs w/ fwd? Looked through and the closest I could find was post# 203 from michibahn but he's on h&r's.

Are most of you guys not cutting the bump stops? Also what's the recommended rear spring pad if going w/ any of the above mentioned setups I'm looking at? Thanks.


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

Mattchatr

Love what you've done with your Tiguan! I have two questions... 

1. Did you do the install of the rear sway bar yourself?
2. How difficult was the install for the rear sway bar?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

DrewTiguan77 said:


> Mattchatr
> 
> Love what you've done with your Tiguan! I have two questions...
> 
> ...


I did and I had the rear springs off because I was swapping those to the R springs so the RSB was easy to pull out. You will have to drop the exhaust down in order to get the room you need to pull the old bar out and replace. Its easy-sh, if you have the time and patience and can get the height you need on jack stands, but shouldn't be a very expensive shop install if your uncomfortable with it. The only thing I would caution is that the factory end links can be brittle when removing them (the triple square end is thin and has broken on me on this and other cars). I would be prepared to replace with OE new end links or something aftermarket (do your research as some will rattle over time).


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

550spyder2276 said:


> Forgive, me as I've sifted through the posts and can't identify anyone who has installed the H & R Coil Overs Part # 28851-21.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curious on this as well. As I've now driven on the R springs for a while I would now say they are tolerable. Handling is awesome for sure, but there just isn't enough spring travel now. We have some very bad roads this year and its noticeable. Race mode in my R is more comfortable I would say which is starting to bother me. On normal roads, the Tiguan with the R springs are great. Its a smooth ride, very sporty, but any bumps are a little more jarring (because of the lack of travel). I'm okay with it for now but as in any car I've upgraded just the springs, its only half the benefit. I really want a good set of coilovers on this SUV that can handle the weight a little better and still provide a lower ride. I would be happy with a slightly higher ride as well over the R springs so something in between OE and R.

Others have done the H&R springs and moved to the R springs and have been happy, as the H&R were even more jarring. I would say we need something thats just a step better than the R option. For now, I'm good but wanting something a little more supple but sportier than stock. Maybe the new European 2021 Tiguan R will have something swappable (pictures show a pretty high ride height, so not sure if they are better but time will tell).


----------



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

I have a set of APR Coil Overs designed for a MK7 GTI in the garage. With the ~600lb delta in weight, I’m concerned the spring and shock rebound isn’t tuned to manage it. One IG user installed them and said “the ride is great”, but wished the rear set a bit higher. In photos it looks to be squatting a bit, relative to the front. 

Need to pull the trigger fast, as the Tiguan is due for the following mods
APR Stage II Tune
APR Downpipe
APR Intercooler
APR 20” Wheels
APR Big Brakes
APR Sway Bar End Links
APR Ignition Coils
APR Dogbone Mount
XPEL Paint Protection Film
APR Rear Wiper Delete
ECS Atmospheric Blow Off Valve 
APR Turbo Inlet
Neuspeed Read Sway Bar
Neuspeed Intake
PIAA G3 H4 LED High Beams
PIAA G3 H8 Driving Lights
More...

Should be a fun little run-around, but want it to ride right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

550spyder2276 said:


> I have a set of APR Coil Overs designed for a MK7 GTI in the garage. With the ~600lb delta in weight, I’m concerned the spring and shock rebound isn’t tuned to manage it. One IG user installed them and said “the ride is great”, but wished the rear set a bit higher. In photos it looks to be squatting a bit, relative to the front.
> 
> Need to pull the trigger fast, as the Tiguan is due for the following mods
> APR Stage II Tune
> ...


I just recently removed my coilovers because my steering rack failed and the first VW dealer blamed the suspension and 20in wheels. The ride with 275 wide tires was great, although at the height I was at, I was rubbing in front and rear. I raised the rear almost to the highest possible point. The ride is great, however I wish I had more height when my truck is filled with stuff.

I think im going opposite route now and going to raise the car with the springs and spacer kit and throw some 17in wheels with bigger tires on.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

mattchow said:


> I just recently removed my coilovers because my steering rack failed and the first VW dealer blamed the suspension and 20in wheels. The ride with 275 wide tires was great, although at the height I was at, I was rubbing in front and rear. I raised the rear almost to the highest possible point. The ride is great, however I wish I had more height when my truck is filled with stuff.
> 
> I think im going opposite route now and going to raise the car with the springs and spacer kit and throw some 17in wheels with bigger tires on.


A chick is selling her 17’s in the Tiguan group on Facebook for $600










Kurt


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Anyone try BC Racing Coilovers. Was chatting online with a rep for a bit and looks like you can really customize the spring rates, etc. They've sold some in Canada (Quebec) and have had good reviews from the buyer. You can also opt to drop just an inch rather than the 1.25 starting point we've seen with the spring options (R included). They're on sale right now too. Debating it myself, I keep going back and forth. Took the Tig out for a good ride the other day and I honestly love the ride on the R springs...however, as soon as I load it up it gets harsh (even just piling the family in). We're going to Jasper this weekend (4 hour mountain drive) so this should be a good final test on the R springs and if I'm not happy I think I might just give the coilovers a try.


----------



## 550spyder2276 (Aug 14, 2003)

mattchatr said:


> Curious on this as well. As I've now driven on the R springs for a while I would now say they are tolerable. Handling is awesome for sure, but there just isn't enough spring travel now. We have some very bad roads this year and its noticeable. Race mode in my R is more comfortable I would say which is starting to bother me. On normal roads, the Tiguan with the R springs are great. Its a smooth ride, very sporty, but any bumps are a little more jarring (because of the lack of travel). I'm okay with it for now but as in any car I've upgraded just the springs, its only half the benefit. I really want a good set of coilovers on this SUV that can handle the weight a little better and still provide a lower ride. I would be happy with a slightly higher ride as well over the R springs so something in between OE and R.
> 
> Others have done the H&R springs and moved to the R springs and have been happy, as the H&R were even more jarring. I would say we need something thats just a step better than the R option. For now, I'm good but wanting something a little more supple but sportier than stock. Maybe the new European 2021 Tiguan R will have something swappable (pictures show a pretty high ride height, so not sure if they are better but time will tell).


What’s weird is I have the H&R springs with stock shocks in my Atlas and love them. They ride incredibly well and really settled the car down. It takes corners really nice and feels heavy... almost the way a BMW X5 rides. Couldn’t be happier with my H&Rs in the Atlas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> A chick is selling her 17’s in the Tiguan group on Facebook for $600
> 
> Kurt


yeah, I'm planning on going with traverse wheels from 1552 or 0119 revolve wheels.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

mattchatr said:


> Anyone try BC Racing Coilovers. Was chatting online with a rep for a bit and looks like you can really customize the spring rates, etc. They've sold some in Canada (Quebec) and have had good reviews from the buyer. You can also opt to drop just an inch rather than the 1.25 starting point we've seen with the spring options (R included). They're on sale right now too. Debating it myself, I keep going back and forth. Took the Tig out for a good ride the other day and I honestly love the ride on the R springs...however, as soon as I load it up it gets harsh (even just piling the family in). We're going to Jasper this weekend (4 hour mountain drive) so this should be a good final test on the R springs and if I'm not happy I think I might just give the coilovers a try.


Replying to my own thread here but did the Icefields roadtrip up to Jasper from Calgary and gotta say, ride was really really good. All 5 of us loaded up for the weekend and was very happy with things. Roads in Calgary are just bad, period. I think thats why its gotten me second guessing the R springs because the Golf R on standard suspension setup takes some of the same bumps in race mode better than the Tiguan on the new R springs....I do think the rates aren't good enough so I'm still leaning towards a coilover setup someday but for now I was pretty happy with the road, handling, even some of the bad bumps in Jasper compared to Calgary. That being said I'm on spacers as well and did have 2 instances of back end rubbing (very minor) that were at 60kph plus over fairly aggressive dips in the road. Glad I have those Emmanual spring spacers in the rear or it would have been much worse.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Anyone have all the torque specs for suspension parts related to lowering the vehicle? I want to make sure I torque all the bolts and stuff that I undid for when I lowered it. Thank you! 


Kurt


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

NEUSPEED is working on a Sport Springs kit and is only a few months away last I heard! Will be about a 30-35mm drop with proper spring rate.


----------



## MK2TR (Jul 27, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> Anyone try BC Racing Coilovers. Was chatting online with a rep for a bit and looks like you can really customize the spring rates, etc. They've sold some in Canada (Quebec) and have had good reviews from the buyer. You can also opt to drop just an inch rather than the 1.25 starting point we've seen with the spring options (R included). They're on sale right now too. Debating it myself, I keep going back and forth. Took the Tig out for a good ride the other day and I honestly love the ride on the R springs...however, as soon as I load it up it gets harsh (even just piling the family in). We're going to Jasper this weekend (4 hour mountain drive) so this should be a good final test on the R springs and if I'm not happy I think I might just give the coilovers a try.


My BC Coilovers just came today. Going to put them on this weekend and will let you know. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

MK2TR said:


> My BC Coilovers just came today. Going to put them on this weekend and will let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! Pics and compare where you can. Lots of details. Thanks!


----------



## MK2TR (Jul 27, 2020)

Ok put them on today and I really like them. I’ll provide more detailed info after driving them for a bit. I only drove around the block so far. They ride really nicely but I have the dampers on the softest setting which I will likely change. I have 2 finger wheel gap all the way around. Install was easy. Front driver side strut came out without any effort and the passenger side need the 2x4 method to get me the extra 1/4 inch to remove the strut. It was nice not to have to remove the axle bolts like I had to on my 8VA3. 

Here are some pictures:

Before:



















After:










Here are some pics of the packaging:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










Fronts in:










Rear setup reuses upper oem pad


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Spin dem bad boys down!!


----------



## iwastspinning (Oct 17, 2007)

*Nice!*

Looks great! Would be interested in your experience after some break-in. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

MK2TR said:


> My BC Coilovers just came today. Going to put them on this weekend and will let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think I got mine before I even got the Tiguan, but after a year, I still have not put them on. Car looks great, I really need to get out to the garage (once the temps drop).


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Looks really good. Where did you settle on height? is there room in your current setup to go up or down?


----------



## MK2TR (Jul 27, 2020)

PZ said:


> I think I got mine before I even got the Tiguan, but after a year, I still have not put them on. Car looks great, I really need to get out to the garage (once the temps drop).


Go for it - you won’t regret it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK2TR (Jul 27, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> Looks really good. Where did you settle on height? is there room in your current setup to go up or down?


I settled on 1 3/8 inch fender to tire gap all the way around. There is room to go up and down. There’s about an inch left for lowering. You can order them in ultra low configuration if you wanted to go lower than that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK2TR (Jul 27, 2020)

Savvv said:


> Spin dem bad boys down!!


It would look great.....but went in between because it’s a daily driver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

MK2TR said:


> It would look great.....but went in between because it’s a daily driver
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jibberish jibberish. Daily smaily. Unless you’re taking it off road...


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

CarniifeX said:


> NEUSPEED is working on a Sport Springs kit and is only a few months away last I heard! Will be about a 30-35mm drop with proper spring rate.


I feel like there needs to be a 50mm drop spring set with the correct progressive spring rate. Other companies already offer a similar drop (ie Eibach 85107.540)


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

Has anyone looked into the E10-85-041-01-22 Golf R kit from Eibach. 
Its only a .2" Front / .6" Rear drop but it should have a better spring rate than OE Golf R springs. 
They're listed a progressive. Not sure if the OE Golf R springs are progressive....

https://eibach.com/us/1887/E10-85-041-01-22-VOLKSWAGEN-Golf-R-pro-kit


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

https://store.034motorsport.com/dynamic-lowering-springs-for-mkvii-volkswagen-golf-gti.html

Features:

Approximately 1.1" (GTI) or 1.5" (Golf) of Lowering with Perfect, Functional Stance - No Reverse Rake!
Improved Handling Performance & Chassis Dynamics
Reduced Body Roll & Understeer
Coil Spring Sleeves Included
Superb Comfort & Ride Quality
Compatible with Dynamic Chassis Control (DCC)
Lightweight, High-Strength Construction
Shot Peened & Powdercoated
Made in USA at ISO 9001 Certified Facility
Ride Height:

*MkVII Volkswagen GTI

*Front - Approximately 1.0" - 1.1" Lower
Rear - Approximately 1.0" - 1.1" Lower

*MkVII Volkswagen Golf*

Front - Approximately 1.4" - 1.5" Lower
Rear - Approximately 1.4" - 1.5" Lower

*Effective Spring Rates:
*
Front - 210 Pounds/Inch
Rear - 280 Pounds/Inch


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

*Cost for installing springs and swaybar*

Anyone bring their tiguan to a shop for install of Springs and Sways?
Got my first quote at $1k USD and thought it was pretty high. Includes balancing.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

Thinking about adding a RSB.... My research on here leads me to believe that the Golf R rear swaybar will fit the Tiguan... Either the FWD or 4mo drivetrain... 
Based on that profile, Eibach offers a 3 way adjustable 25mm sway bar

https://eibach.com/us/1887/E40-15-021-02-01-VOLKSWAGEN-Golf-R-anti-roll-kit


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

MCMLXIX said:


> Thinking about adding a RSB.... My research on here leads me to believe that the Golf R rear swaybar will fit the Tiguan... Either the FWD or 4mo drivetrain...
> Based on that profile, Eibach offers a 3 way adjustable 25mm sway bar
> 
> https://eibach.com/us/1887/E40-15-021-02-01-VOLKSWAGEN-Golf-R-anti-roll-kit


If you have the 4Motion Tiguan, get the sway bar for 4Motion. ECS tuning send me the neuspeed sway bar for fwd and did not fit the 4Motion. I reference the golf r mk7.5 neuspeed sway bar to the Tiguan 4Motion and both share the same part number. It’s likely that is the same with the eibach sway bar.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

MCMLXIX said:


> Thinking about adding a RSB.... My research on here leads me to believe that the Golf R rear swaybar will fit the Tiguan... Either the FWD or 4mo drivetrain...
> Based on that profile, Eibach offers a 3 way adjustable 25mm sway bar
> 
> https://eibach.com/us/1887/E40-15-021-02-01-VOLKSWAGEN-Golf-R-anti-roll-kit


Yes, 4motion to 4 motion though because of the rear differential.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

MK2TR said:


> I settled on 1 3/8 inch fender to tire gap all the way around. There is room to go up and down. There’s about an inch left for lowering. You can order them in ultra low configuration if you wanted to go lower than that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What spring rate springs did you get and do you have the 3rd row in your car? I do and was thinking of getting the slightly stiffer rear springs.


----------



## MK2TR (Jul 27, 2020)

I got the standard spring rates. No third row.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

CTS leveling kit with Atlas Rear shocks on 245/65/17 Hankook Dynapro A/T2.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammii (Aug 6, 2007)

Whats the general consensus on H&R sport spring (Tiguan specific ones)? After skimming through the thread it seems like some people like them and some hate them.

Im picking up a new Tiguan R-Line on Monday and looking for a mild drop just a better look but I would like to keep a near OEM road feel


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sammii said:


> Whats the general consensus on H&R sport spring (Tiguan specific ones)? After skimming through the thread it seems like some people like them and some hate them.
> 
> Im picking up a new Tiguan R-Line on Monday and looking for a mild drop just a better look but I would like to keep a near OEM road feel


Why not just get the OEM Golf R springs then?

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-wish-you-woulda-went-with-someting-different


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

I ended up purchasing Eibach Springs for the Golf R (PN: E10-85-041-01-22) from RCA Garage for $233 delivered in 2 days... Eibach claims .2" front drop and .6" rear drop on the Golf R.... I went this route because the Tiguan specific springs wouldn't lower the car as low as I wanted it. The stock Golf R springs look good and the Eibach ones should be a little stiffer .. I will add a thicker rear spring spacer to make up for the difference in drop front to rear... (Audi PN: 8J0-512-149)

I hope to have the springs installed next week.... 



https://rcagarage.com/shop/suspensi...kit-15-16-volkswagen-golf-r-e10-85-041-01-22/


----------



## sammii (Aug 6, 2007)

GOLF R + rear pad seems like a good option indeed. Where is usually the best place to order OEM part like this? I assume with dealer will overcharge a ton!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sammii said:


> GOLF R + rear pad seems like a good option indeed. Where is usually the best place to order OEM part like this? I assume with dealer will overcharge a ton!


Find a set of take offs from a MK7 Golf R owner who upgraded/changed their springs.
My buddy just bought a set locally for $125 for his Tiguan, for example


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

Another for the Golf R springs + EMD Reverse Rake Spacers. I am very pleased with the drop I achieved with these springs. No complaints with the ride quality thus far, if anything, I prefer it to the stock setup. 

As a noob to this kind of job, I must say, it was not without its challenges. I encountered the same issue that joszer already spoke to, with regards to the front axle. I struggled for days trying to re-seat the struts back into the knuckle. I then read this thread in it’s entirety and sure enough, the axle had popped. Once this was back in place, it was easy peasy.

Also, I have to give credit where it is due. Member, vdubs kopfschuss GLI, and his former Tiguan largely inspired the direction I’ve taken this vehicle in terms of aesthetics. I really liked the look of his 19x9 Mallory’s off of the first gen R Line. In my hunt for a set of my own, I landed these S5 Peeler’s, which have identical specs and sit damn near flush in the wheel well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks good! Love the color!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looks good! Love the color!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed! Sits nice on the wheels.

Maybe this weekend I'll finally throw the same setup on my wife's Tiguan... Almost 3 months in the making lol 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

Thanks fellas - much appreciated! VDoubleUVR6, don't sweat it. I've had a Golf 7 R catback sitting in my garage for well over a year now. I hope to have it installed before snow hits the ground, which in my case, could be any day.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Yeah nothing new for me...I had MK4 Golf Ocean tails that I bought but never installed. Sadly it took 7 years after two failed attempts in selling to install them on my R32. Oh and sticking with "suspension"...16 months before I installed Koni coilovers on my R32. A house then kids will do it....."buy house, get married, have kids" they say "it's fun" haha

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## muwang (Jul 24, 2012)

which rear spring pads are the better option and why? if it makes a difference. 

audi tt or the emd? 

TIA

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

I bought the EMD, they were so cheap and easy. no issues with mine after 4-5 months paired with golf r springs


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

bobbysanders22 said:


> I bought the EMD, they were so cheap and easy. no issues with mine after 4-5 months paired with golf r springs


What do they actually do for the suspension? Thanks 


Kurt


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Helps eliminate some or most of the reserve rake.

Maybe I should get the golf r springs and emd spacers installed on my wife Tiguan this weekend...just in time for winter haha

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> What do they actually do for the suspension? Thanks
> 
> 
> Kurt


They raise the rear up about a 1/4" to account for sagging rear suspension when using the Golf R springs. They just level out the drop essentially. I'd love some more low, but would hate a reverse rake look.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

bobbysanders22 said:


> They raise the rear up about a 1/4" to account for sagging rear suspension when using the Golf R springs. They just level out the drop essentially. I'd love some more low, but would hate a reverse rake look.


Gotcha. I don’t have that problem with the H&R


Kurt


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Now that the cold weather is setting in I have a horrible rear end squeak when going over speed bumps....anyone else with the R springs notice this?


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

I've had my Golf R springs in for 1 year and 10,000 miles. Never had a squeak in cold weather. I'd double check your swaybar endlinks and make sure that the springs are correctly seated on the LCA. Won't hurt to spray some WD40 in there either.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

mattchatr said:


> Now that the cold weather is setting in I have a horrible rear end squeak when going over speed bumps....anyone else with the R springs notice this?





joszer said:


> I've had my Golf R springs in for 1 year and 10,000 miles. Never had a squeak in cold weather. I'd double check your swaybar endlinks and make sure that the springs are correctly seated on the LCA. Won't hurt to spray some WD40 in there either.


I was just going to say, mine started creaking a bit this past week going in and out of my driveway/over speed bumps. I did not replace the endlinks when I did the sway bar, probably dumb of me, so I'll check those soon. Mine have only been on for about 6k miles and 5-6 months.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

If anyone is curious my wife's stock Tiguan did this over the past winter and it made noise from the rear sway bar. From either the bushings or the end links but it was hard to tell while I laid under the car and she bounced it....I could also feel it in the bar. 

I told her once the weather warmed up, it'd go away and it did...now waiting to hear it again in the next few weeks once the temps drop into the 30's and below.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> If anyone is curious my wife's stock Tiguan did this over the past winter and it made noise from the rear sway bar. From either the bushings or the end links but it was hard to tell while I laid under the car and she bounced it....I could also feel it in the bar.
> 
> I told her once the weather warmed up, it'd go away and it did...now waiting to hear it again in the next few weeks once the temps drop into the 30's and below.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Get under the car and tighten all the bolts and nuts that held the rear sway bar. 

FYI, over the weekend, I replaced the OEM with the neuspeed rear sway bar, neuspeed clamps/bushings, neuspeed end links, and did not tighten to spec, drove for 1 hours and it was making noise. Got underneath and tighten all the bolts to specs and no more noise.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Just changed to winter tires and checked everything, its all good. While at VW getting my 15k done I had them check and lube as well so everything is taught. I've had this before with sway bars so I do think it is that. I may have to take the rubber mounts out and relube them as I don't have any experience with APR and since they have a new product that has lube ports that leads me to believe this is a common problem for them....lol. That being said, I did spray some white lithium in there and it is better. The rear right is now just making noise so might need to just bight the bullet and get better rubber mounts.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

ckspeed68 said:


> Get under the car and tighten all the bolts and nuts that held the rear sway bar.
> 
> FYI, over the weekend, I replaced the OEM with the neuspeed rear sway bar, neuspeed clamps/bushings, neuspeed end links, and did not tighten to spec, drove for 1 hours and it was making noise. Got underneath and tighten all the bolts to specs and no more noise.


What are the torque specs for everything related to the sway bar, links, etc? Thanks. 


Kurt


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mattchatr said:


> Now that the cold weather is setting in I have a horrible rear end squeak when going over speed bumps....anyone else with the R springs notice this?


Did you trim the rear bump stops when you installed?

They could be compressing & those _can_ squeak


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> What are the torque specs for everything related to the sway bar, links, etc? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Kurt


These torgue specs are from Neuspeed:
OEM bolts to sub-frame: 20Nm (15 ft-Lb +1/4 turn）
Endlinks to control arms: 34Nm (25 ft-lb)
Endlinks to swaybar: 48Nm (35 ft-lb)


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> Did you trim the rear bump stops when you installed?
> 
> They could be compressing & those _can_ squeak


Ummmmm it not a squeak. It’s more of a clunk. I wonder if I have the springs upside down? I installed them with the HR right side up which put the smaller tightly spaced coils on top and the bigger spaced out on bottom. I’m just wondering if I didn’t get something tightened all the way. Maybe the springs aren’t seated properly. . We were drinking when doing this so I’m surprised they are even on. Lol


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

ckspeed68 said:


> These torgue specs are from Neuspeed:
> OEM bolts to sub-frame: 20Nm (15 ft-Lb +1/4 turn）
> Endlinks to control arms: 34Nm (25 ft-lb)
> Endlinks to swaybar: 48Nm (35 ft-lb)


Thanks soooooo much!! 


Kurt


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Thanks soooooo much!!
> 
> 
> Kurt



Forgot to mention that the endlinks are Neuspeed.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> Did you trim the rear bump stops when you installed?
> 
> They could be compressing & those _can_ squeak


On the rear struts I'm assuming? No I did not but that makes sense if the car is compressing down lower than normal. Can they be trimmed without removing them? And how much should they be trimmed?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ummmmm it not a squeak. It’s more of a clunk. I wonder if I have the springs upside down? I installed them with the HR right side up which put the smaller tightly spaced coils on top and the bigger spaced out on bottom. I’m just wondering if I didn’t get something tightened all the way. Maybe the springs aren’t seated properly. . We were drinking when doing this so I’m surprised they are even on. Lol
> 
> 
> Kurt


If it's a clunk....did you tighten/torque everything down with the suspension loaded? If it wasn't done on the ground, you can use a jack & jack up/load the suspension to imitate it (with the wheels off)

But it's key that the nuts/bolts be tightened with load on them

So double check the bolts/nuts for the control arm & shock & the end links


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mattchatr said:


> On the rear struts I'm assuming? No I did not but that makes sense if the car is compressing down lower than normal. Can they be trimmed without removing them? And how much should they be trimmed?


The rear dust boot is held on by a large zip tie.

With the car on the ground, you should be able to still reach in there and cut the zip tie and then slide the boot down. (or lift up the car & cut the zip tie & then lower the car back down)
This will (visually) show you how much shock travel you have until the bump stop is hitting the shock body.
I haven't seen a Tiguan rear bump stop, but there "should"/might be rubber ring around part of the bump stop like other MQB vehicles. I'd probably cut to that point. Which might be ~1". But definitely leave enough of the bump stop that it's below/protruding from the shock mount still.

But if you want to check & get a pic....that would help.

Cutting on the car is possible. You would just want to take a sharp razor blade and make a nice cut (spinning/turning the bump stop would help), BUT without hitting/digging into the shock rod.

It'd be easier off the car most likely, but A LOT more work to remove the shock and the mount and all that.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> If it's a clunk....did you tighten/torque everything down with the suspension loaded? If it wasn't done on the ground, you can use a jack & jack up/load the suspension to imitate it (with the wheels off)
> 
> But it's key that the nuts/bolts be tightened with load on them
> 
> So double check the bolts/nuts for the control arm & shock & the end links


Good point. No we didn’t. I have been driving around like this for months. Hopefully I haven’t ****ed anything up. Thanks. I’ll check it out soon. 


Kurt


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> The rear dust boot is held on by a large zip tie.
> 
> With the car on the ground, you should be able to still reach in there and cut the zip tie and then slide the boot down. (or lift up the car & cut the zip tie & then lower the car back down)
> This will (visually) show you how much shock travel you have until the bump stop is hitting the shock body.
> ...


Ended up just removing that bump stop cover and when I pulled the bump stop down it squeaked, so rather than cutting I lubed it with sway bar grease and that has fixed it....however, I've now gone and bit the bullet and bought some BC Racing Coilovers while they were on sale. They'll be here Wednesday just in time to install before the weather turns for cold again on the weekend. Looking forward to having a bit more adjustment and play in height as I want to raise it back up a touch.

For anyone wanting my Golf R Springs and EMD rear spring spacers, PM me. Looking for local pickup or Canada shipping if possible since shipping this won't be worth it to anyone out of Canada. Will be cheaper for you to buy a set local. Lots of used sets out there.

I'll post up my results down the road.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mattchatr said:


> Ended up just removing that bump stop cover and when I pulled the bump stop down it squeaked, so rather than cutting I lubed it with sway bar grease and that has fixed it....however, I've now gone and bit the bullet and bought some BC Racing Coilovers while they were on sale. They'll be here Wednesday just in time to install before the weather turns for cold again on the weekend. Looking forward to having a bit more adjustment and play in height as I want to raise it back up a touch.
> 
> For anyone wanting my Golf R Springs and EMD rear spring spacers, PM me. Looking for local pickup or Canada shipping if possible since shipping this won't be worth it to anyone out of Canada. Will be cheaper for you to buy a set local. Lots of used sets out there.
> 
> I'll post up my results down the road.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


>


Was kinda on the fence about it anyway, thought I would wait till spring but yet another Covid project plus good weather plus it was on sale. I've got all the suspension off the car now, just waiting for UPS tomorrow before noon to start during my lunch break and finish later in the evening.

By the way, lubing the bump stops did the trick, the squeaks are gone. But I also lubed up the sway bar bushings, was pretty easy to do.


----------



## Kgking1 (Feb 14, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Gotcha. I don’t have that problem with the H&R
> 
> 
> Kurt


I want to lower my 2018 Tiguan SEL Prem so bad but I'm coming from slammed MK7 GTI and want to preserve the silky smooth ride quality in the Tiggy as much as possible. After reading this thread all the way through, it seems that the Eibach Pro-Kit lowers the Tig just enough and retains the ride quality. But I don't see the Eibach kit for the 2018 Tiggy anywhere, only the H&R. 

I commute to Oakland everyday and hey 80 absolutely sucks so ride quality is cherished. 👌

How would describe the difference in ride quality on the H&R's?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Kgking1 said:


> I want to lower my 2018 Tiguan SEL Prem so bad but I'm coming from slammed MK7 GTI and want to preserve the silky smooth ride quality in the Tiggy as much as possible. After reading this thread all the way through, it seems that the Eibach Pro-Kit lowers the Tig just enough and retains the ride quality. But I don't see the Eibach kit for the 2018 Tiggy anywhere, only the H&R.
> 
> I commute to Oakland everyday and hey 80 absolutely sucks so ride quality is cherished.
> 
> How would describe the difference in ride quality on the H&R's?


I couldn’t tell a difference. I think it rides well


Kurt


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Got the BR Racing kit installed last night. I have to let it settle and may lower the front a little more, work out the best dampening but first impressions are that they are a much much smoother setup than the Golf R Springs. R springs were a cheap way to get into it and it wasn't terrible but man you forget how well a good coilover setup is and to have room for personalizing the feel is great. 

Measurements are from center of hub to edge of wheel well. OE sits at 18 inch front, 17.5 rear (rear does sit lower than front which is why I originally used the EMD spring spacers with the R springs). The R springs I had and the EMD rear spacers had me sitting at a flat 15.75 inches all around. With the coilovers I'm sitting at 16.25 drivers side and 16.5 passenger side front (need to let it settle before getting both sides even), and 16 rear so I'm really happy with where things are sitting. I may lower the front a bit more to even it out once things settle a bit. 

I'll be getting an alignment and sensor adjustment next week. By the way, I had sensor issues with the R spring setup (cruise control would disengage after a half hour on the highway as I would get a "sensor alignment issue" message. Also the parking sensors had a fit and would emergency brake on occasion when backing up near a curb so some people have been fine but I'm not willing to chance it so I'll be getting the sensor alignments and camera alignment done again. Happy to at this point as I know I'll have my final setup.

The BC Racing coilovers are really good quality and super cheap. I got mine on sale from their Canadian reseller and am quite surprised at the quality for the price. These are not poorly made in any way. They look good and have a nice finish, 30 points of dampening and rebound (together) adjustment and ride height gives quite a bit of adjustment range, plus if you want to slam the setup they have a super low kit option. I replaced all the stretch bolts (I only have 15,000km but since I've already reused them once for the R springs I didn't want to use them again, you're supposed to replace them every time anyway). It cost me $100 CAD for all the bolts.

The dampening adjustments are easy to reach through the wheel well at my ride height in the rear, and the front are accessible from the shock tower under the plastic collar. The only issue is that my setup has camber plates and I don't see how you can adjust them without cutting the shock tower opening a little bigger.....I'll see what VW says when I bring it in for them to adjust. At my ride height it should be close anyway, as even with the Golf R springs it was just Toe they couldn't get lined up but it was very close.

I have my dampening at 15 (out of 30) and it does feel just a tad stiff so I may soften it up a bit, but at least the rebound is much better as the R springs were over worked and bumps were pretty harsh (just not enough spring rate/stiffness for weight of the car to compensate). You may be okay with it, but I wanted a little bit more of a supple ride and the BC's did not disappoint. There are more expensive options, and the H&Rs look like they go a little lower but the BCs are great bang for your buck. Oh, there is a DS coilover from BC that offers more adjustments, but the BR set I have is all I need for now. I also went with the stock BC Springs, even though they offer an upgraded Swift spring option. I'm sure they're great but I'm happy with the BC's for now and there was no cost saving upgrading to the Swifts at time of purchase. I can upgrade them later and they will still be the same price.

I'll post up some pictures of stance later but for now, the pics that MK2TR (thread #255 and on) are good for now. From his pics I'm sitting about a half inch higher than he is at most from eyeballing it. I'm an inch or more lower than stock. MK2TR sais he has room to go lower too so there is pretty good range.

Installation wise, I was able to remove the struts up front without the 2x4 method thanks to buying a proper knuckle spreader (highly recommend). Had an easier time of it but I still had the CVs pop out at the engine block because you have to drop it pretty low to get the new coilovers in (or at least I did because I started at the max ride height first). You just have to push the CV in and turn a few times till it taps back into place. Rear was super easy, though you have to follow BCs preload instructions (they have videos)...don't forget to disconnect the light leveling sensor at the rear.

There are a ton of videos online of how to install coilovers on the mk7 golfs (we have the exact same setup) so plenty to research. The ONLY difference is that our CV joints are not bolted to the block, so you can't remove them easily. Thats why I and others had them pop out internally and was a little tricky to pop them back in but not too bad. Some folks remove the hub entirely and pop off the hub and shock assembly together but you also have to remove the tie rod. I thought it was still easier to just deal with popping the CV back in...its a little harry but they will be fine. I did remove the brakes to make it lighter to work with....just the two carrier bolts and brake line clamp and than I sat the caliper down on an upside down bucket so I didn't stretch the hanging brake lines. 

Well thats all I can think of for now.

Any questions please let me know but very very happy with the new setup....BCs are a great option.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Need pics!


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Need pics!


Here you go. The white tape (bottom edge of tape) is the OEM height. 18 inches front, hub center to wheel well edge, and 17.5 inches rear. Sitting at 16.25 in the front and 16 in the rear now. Stiffness set at 12 clicks now from the Hard 0 starting point. Starting to balance out nicely. Will see if it settles any further. I'm on my winter 18s so the ride is good but will have to see if I need to soften the dampening when I put the summer 19s back on in the spring. For now, its easy to adjust as is without a jack at the back so thats a huge plus. 




















For comparison, this was on the Golf R Springs from before. It was sitting at 15.75 all around.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Ahhhh....I was expecting to see it slammed, lol, but you raised it higher than the Golf R springs.

Not bad though :thumbup:


I'd, personally, bring the front down a hair but it might also be the driveway giving a deceiving look


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> Ahhhh....I was expecting to see it slammed, lol, but you raised it higher than the Golf R springs.
> 
> Not bad though :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Ha ha, yeah I wanted to find a happy middle as I need a little clearance for snow still, as well as ice build up in the wheel wells but wanted a tighter handling setup.

Its been settling a little bit so it looks pretty even now. I was shocked to see that the stock suspension has the rear higher but its so high you don't really notice the half inch, where as at the height I'm at you notice even the quarter inch difference. We'll see how it goes before I get the alignment done Thursday. The decision I need to make now is whether I cut the shock towers for easier access to the camber plate. Anyone done this before on any vehicles they've owned? I would likely put some good waterproof gorilla tape over the hole to keep it water proof.


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> Got the BR Racing kit installed last night. I have to let it settle and may lower the front a little more, work out the best dampening but first impressions are that they are a much much smoother setup than the Golf R Springs. R springs were a cheap way to get into it and it wasn't terrible but man you forget how well a good coilover setup is and to have room for personalizing the feel is great.
> 
> Measurements are from center of hub to edge of wheel well. OE sits at 18 inch front, 17.5 rear (rear does sit lower than front which is why I originally used the EMD spring spacers with the R springs). The R springs I had and the EMD rear spacers had me sitting at a flat 15.75 inches all around. With the coilovers I'm sitting at 16.25 drivers side and 16.5 passenger side front (need to let it settle before getting both sides even), and 16 rear so I'm really happy with where things are sitting. I may lower the front a bit more to even it out once things settle a bit.
> 
> ...


Good to hear your positive feedback on BC coils. I have a set with swift springs 8k/6k combo waiting to be installed in spring 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

rayjpep1 said:


> Good to hear your positive feedback on BC coils. I have a set with swift springs 8k/6k combo waiting to be installed in spring
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Yeah I went with the stock 8/6k setup as well on BC springs. They are really great so far. For the $500 upgrade to Swifts, it gives me something to upgrade to if the springs don't hold out forever. I'll bet they do ride even better though. For now, this is miles better behaved than the Golf R springs and they were actually pretty decent (if you avoided the potholes).


----------



## Fircyk (Nov 24, 2020)

I think I got the information I was looking for, it's time to act.


----------



## novadub783 (Nov 14, 2014)

Not sure if anyone’s commented or asked this, I’ve read the every post and don’t think I’ve seen a solution. Went to install my springs today and couldn’t get the strut to loosen. We used the spreader and 2x4 method and were unable to get easy access to the axle. Anyone have another solution for dropping the strut?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

novadub783 said:


> Not sure if anyone’s commented or asked this, I’ve read the every post and don’t think I’ve seen a solution. Went to install my springs today and couldn’t get the strut to loosen. We used the spreader and 2x4 method and were unable to get easy access to the axle. Anyone have another solution for dropping the strut?


You'll likely need a proper strut/knuckle spreader if you are using the twist lock kind on Aluminum its hit and miss. Mine was on tight as well so some lube and a mallet will help as well as the 2x4 just don't mash it to pieces


----------



## danfont (Oct 25, 2020)

Dear folks, about the matter, here in Brasil i found Golf 7 GTI spring. i read all the posts here but my concern is about weight. Tiguan is heavier than the golf. Springs are designed according to that...please help me


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

danfont said:


> Dear folks, about the matter, here in Brasil i found Golf 7 GTI spring. i read all the posts here but my concern is about weight. Tiguan is heavier than the golf. Springs are designed according to that...please help me


They will fit, but they are not made for the cars weight. Take it from someone who had Golf R Springs (A Heavier vehicle than the GTI), they worked but the ride was not awesome. The GTI springs are likely to not lower you as much as the R springs but they may feel softer so hard to say. Honestly, just get lowering springs that are made for the Tiguan. There are lots of options out there now.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

Installed a set of Bilstein B14 coilovers, hoping they'll work well on the Tiguan. 

Athough they aren't listed for the Tiguan, they are listed for the Arteon which weighs slightly more than the Tiguan.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

ec2k1gt said:


> Installed a set of Bilstein B14 coilovers, hoping they'll work well on the Tiguan.
> 
> Athough they aren't listed for the Tiguan, they are listed for the Arteon which weighs slightly more than the Tiguan.


Those Alcon brakes look great! Had them on my Audi back in the day. Man the OE rears look tiny now with those big wheels...lol.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Who the heck has a garage so clean it could double as an operating room?

Good job, very envious.....


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

mattchatr said:


> Those Alcon brakes look great! Had them on my Audi back in the day. Man the OE rears look tiny now with those big wheels...lol.


lol, I agree! I'll be upgrading to a 356mm rear rotor soon using the kit below. I just need to find the time to paint the atlas rear calipers I picked up to run with the setup. (much cheaper option then purchasing golf r calipers)









Rear 356x22mm Disc Upgrade Kit For S3/RS3 & Golf R (DI0019)


Brake upgrades from Big Brake Kits (BBK) to caliper carrier kits and upgraded discs and pads for Volkswagen, Audi, Seat and Skoda




www.vagbremtechnic.com







jonese said:


> Who the heck has a garage so clean it could double as an operating room?
> 
> Good job, very envious.....


Lol, thank you! Wife hates it, says I spend more time in there than with her. 😂


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

Looking to get stiffer sway bar and wondering what is the difference between 5QN511305A type 1 and 5Q0511305BF type 2 EOM bars vwparts listing? Type 2 lists Golf R and other "sporty" models as comparable. I'm not going to track it, but want something stiffer.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

why not just go with Neuspeed sway bar or other after market RSB for the MQB Tiguan.


----------



## Tiguannn (May 12, 2021)

Savvv said:


> More than likely those are correct. They are probably threaded most of the way down to allow for this much drop. The H&R springs lower 1.25” all around, roughly. Here’s a side shot of mine after a few weeks. The tire to fender gap is perfectly matched front and rear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there, I just came across your post here, looks great on the stock wheels! Are you 2WD or AWD? It seems like the height is all over the place with the wheel gap appearance on the H&R springs...I'm wondering if that's why there's a difference. Thanks!


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

ec2k1gt said:


> Installed a set of Bilstein B14 coilovers, hoping they'll work well on the Tiguan.
> 
> Athough they aren't listed for the Tiguan, they are listed for the Arteon which weighs slightly more than the Tiguan.


How is the ride with the Arteon B14 Bilstein ?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Tiguannn said:


> Hi there, I just came across your post here, looks great on the stock wheels! Are you 2WD or AWD? It seems like the height is all over the place with the wheel gap appearance on the H&R springs...I'm wondering if that's why there's a difference. Thanks!


AWD


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

mrdouble99 said:


> How is the ride with the Arteon B14 Bilstein ?


I honestly have had zero drive time on them so unfortunately can’t provide any feedback. I’ve been in the middle of doing a MK7 Golf R drivetrain swap into the Tiguan, hoping to have it completed within the next few weeks. I’ll be sure to provide some feedback when I get it back on the road.

-Vic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

Someone use BC Racing coil over ?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

mrdouble99 said:


> Someone use BC Racing coil over ?


There's a few of us on BC's. They are a good option. They are relatively cheap for the quality and options you get too. I've been very happy with mine. If you look earlier in this thread you'll find us....


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

found it, thanks


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

FINALLY....13 months after buying a set of Golf R springs and EMD rear spring spacers they're installed on the wife's Tiguan. Of course I picked a bad day temp/humidity wise wise to do the install...ughhh. I'm kind of on the fence about the EMD spacers...I feel like it's giving a little more forward rake than I want. I'll have to let sit/drive for the week then I'll make up my mind before an alignment next weekend. 

















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrianr514 (Dec 11, 2013)

Anyone try using the HR raising springs with the B2BFAB camber correcting lift?


----------



## Espohn03 (Apr 30, 2021)

After following this thread and the aftermarket wheel thread I made a decision. Shoutout to everyone in this thread for their help and anyone I reached out to for assistance and questions!
H&R Tiguan specific lowering springs
Rotiform Las-R 20x8.5 ET 35
Factory hankook tires off the 21 R line

had the setup for a few weeks now no complaints


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

So I drove my wife's Tiguan for the first time at night since lowering it two weeks ago and I noticed the headlights are REALLY low.

This might be a stupid question but I searched this entire thread/18 pages for "headlight" and nothing came up (other than someone's BEC headlights in their signature), but for those with the factory LED's and leveling sensor in the rear...how do we readjust the headlights back up after lowering? The car thinks the back is loaded up so the headlights are pointing way down.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone running the EMD MK7/MK7.7 Golf R lowering springs on their Tiguan? Looking for slightly more drop than the oem r spring


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

On my wife sportwagen i have zip tie the sensor


VDoubleUVR6 said:


> So I drove my wife's Tiguan for the first time at night since lowering it two weeks ago and I noticed the headlights are REALLY low.
> 
> This might be a stupid question but I searched this entire thread/18 pages for "headlight" and nothing came up (other than someone's BEC headlights in their signature), but for those with the factory LED's and leveling sensor in the rear...how do we readjust the headlights back up after lowering? The car thinks the back is loaded up so the headlights are pointing way down.


On my wife Sportwagen, i have put a tie wrap between the sensor and the arm, so it can't move anymore.

I did this before lowering the car, so the headlight are at the normal height.

I plan to do this on my tiguan as well


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> So I drove my wife's Tiguan for the first time at night since lowering it two weeks ago and I noticed the headlights are REALLY low.
> 
> This might be a stupid question but I searched this entire thread/18 pages for "headlight" and nothing came up (other than someone's BEC headlights in their signature), but for those with the factory LED's and leveling sensor in the rear...how do we readjust the headlights back up after lowering? The car thinks the back is loaded up so the headlights are pointing way down.


Theirs a white knob with a hex behind the headlight turn it and it will adjust the lights up and down. I did it to my Tiguan when I bagged it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

mrdouble99 said:


> On my wife sportwagen i have zip tie the sensor
> 
> 
> On my wife Sportwagen, i have put a tie wrap between the sensor and the arm, so it can't move anymore.
> ...





TigR said:


> Theirs a white knob with a hex behind the headlight turn it and it will adjust the lights up and down. I did it to my Tiguan when I bagged it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestions...I too thought of just disconnecting the arm and doing the same, heating up the connecting rod and bending it, etc, etc but after searching the web and the forums there is plenty of information out there to correct the headlight level.

Also about the adjusting with the white knob...I read that one shouldn't adjust the factory LED lights using the white knob until putting the module in the adjustment mode.

With that said...I was going down that route this afternoon with first looking for module 55 Headlight Range in VCDS but my wifes '19 Tiguan (July build date) didn't have that module. I found that the headlight adjustment is in module "4B Multifunc Module"...click on "Basic Settings" and from the drop down menu choose "Headlight adjustment start" and click "Go" and the headlights should rise (mine did, went up about an inch or so...car was about 2ft from the garage door with markings of the "original after lowering" light cutoff before starting this process)...this is also the time to make adjustments with the white knob if needed. Also an error message will show up in the gauges stating "Error Dynamic cornering light" and then it goes away during this process. Once its done with its self adjustment and/or a manual adjustment with the white knob, click the "Stop" button and from the drop down menu choose "Headlight adjust stop" and click "Go" and then a few seconds later click "Stop" and the adjustment will be saved. All of this information/steps is explained in a little popup bubble after choosing the option from the drop down menu in Basic Settings in VCDS.

For haha's I checked for fault codes before and after this process and it was clear of any. I also started the car, shut it off then started it again and it kept the adjusted height. I'm happy that I didn't have to make further adjustments with the hex key...I did take the car for a spin around the block not to long ago in the dark and it looked and "felt" normal again.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Just had some Golf R KW V3's installed in the Tiguan.










Trying to stay as close to stock ride height as possible, we like the ground clearance.


----------



## Zander1ni (Jul 18, 2021)

I recently installed the H&R lifting springs and the vehicle tops out anytime you go over a bump at speed. 

My installed said that the struts are too short for the length of the springs…anyone having this problem or have any solutions?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Zander1ni said:


> I recently installed the H&R lifting springs and the vehicle tops out anytime you go over a bump at speed.
> 
> My installed said that the struts are too short for the length of the springs…anyone having this problem or have any solutions?


Yes, the shocks are too short. One possible remedy is to put the stock springs in and install these if you want to lift your Tiggy:










Forge Atlas/Tiguan/V2 all MQB Lift Kit


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

Anyone running ST coils for the Tiguan? Info shows a drop of 1.2-1.4" which would be about the same as h&r springs. Just trying to see if those numbers are accurate or not since pretty much every other coil drops 2+ inches. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zander1ni (Jul 18, 2021)

Row1Rich said:


> Yes, the shocks are too short. One possible remedy is to put the stock springs in and install these if you want to lift your Tiggy:
> 
> View attachment 109751
> 
> ...


have you used these? My only experience with spacers are bad. They rode very stiff and were horrible over bumps.

is pushing the whole strut down 1.5 inches not a problem? I would think it would compress the suspension giving it less travel.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Zander1ni said:


> have you used these? My only experience with spacers are bad. They rode very stiff and were horrible over bumps.
> 
> is pushing the whole strut down 1.5 inches not a problem? I would think it would compress the suspension giving it less travel.


Yes, running them with the V3s. No harshness at all.

With the front suspension, both the strut and spring get spaced as a unit. On the rear, they suggest a longer shock


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Zander1ni said:


> have you used these? My only experience with spacers are bad. They rode very stiff and were horrible over bumps.
> 
> is pushing the whole strut down 1.5 inches not a problem? I would think it would compress the suspension giving it less travel.


Here's your answer: Smith VW Alltrack/Tiguan/all MQB Lift Kit w/extended ATLAS rear shocks/mounts


----------



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm going this route: B2BFAB Tiguan (2018+) Camber Correcting Lift Kit


----------



## sasa1981 (Sep 1, 2003)

michibahn said:


> Installed H&R specific springs 28755-3 for my 2020 Tiguan rline on 21" Braselton rims. I wish it was a little bit lower. Ride is great for me better than the stock.


What tire size spacers are you running?


----------



## Barzing (May 29, 2009)

Hi i have purshased Golf R coils for my 2021 Rline this weekend. I'm in questionment about the negative rake at the rear. Do you have any experience to share with me ?

Thank you


----------



## sasa1981 (Sep 1, 2003)

Would it be posible to install 2021 passat r line springs on a tiguan. I have set of those at home since i lowered my 2021 rline with h&r sport springs.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sasa1981 said:


> Would it be posible to install 2021 passat r line springs on a tiguan.


NO


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

Done !

BC coilover installed at the height they were set in the box, perfect for me


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

dazmann said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Barzing said:


> Hi i have purshased Golf R coils for my 2021 Rline this weekend. I'm in questionment about the negative rake at the rear. Do you have any experience to share with me ?
> 
> Thank you


I installed the Golf R springs, as well as the EMD reverse rake adapter pads, and this was the end result. To me, it sits perfect with the spacers, and I would highly recommend them... especially, whereas, it is a reverse rake that you are trying to counter.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

dazmann said:


> I installed the Golf R springs, as well as the EMD reverse rake adapter pads, and this was the end result. To me, it sits perfect with the spacers, and I would highly recommend them... especially, whereas, it is a reverse rake that you are trying to counter.



I concur with said statement.

Here is my wife's Tiguan with the same setup...









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

Well guy's, don't buy BC coilover if you don't like front cluncking suspension...

I'm taking it off this weekend

Found 2017 golfR spring that were took off when the car was new and ordered the EMD reverse rake adapter

Will make the install this weekend and see if i like it, but for under 200$ total it's a no brainer


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

I saw someone earlier in this thread used coilovers for an arteon, but has anyone used arteon springs on their Tig? Curb weight is closer than golf R and it's still mqb based. 

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

4hrs and 170$ later, same drop, just need to go for a ride now


----------



## Andrew2020RLine (Oct 18, 2021)

Anyone try the eibach pro kit ?


----------



## Andrew2020RLine (Oct 18, 2021)

I’m looking to lower the tig r line just enough to get that perfect stance and thinking of going with 20’s for the summer anyone have any suggestions for the perfect setup ? Keeping stock shocks and also compatible with the self leveling headlights ?


----------



## veedubbin (Oct 13, 2001)

To those that are lowered, how are the roads you drive on? What setup do you have? how's the ride?

Our Tiguan is a kid and dog hauler that does some lengthy road trips. I would like to drop it a bit (1-2in), but I have always gone with the eibach/koni setups on previous vehicles and I don't see it available for the Tiguan. I carry quite a bit of weight in the back when traveling so I would like specific to the Tiguan components. Help


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

I think I'm ready to lower my silver 2022 Tiguan SE R-line Black edition. 

Planning on ordering:

*H&R springs Part# 28755-5 
*EMD Auto MQB Reverse Rake Adapter Pad Kit
*Tiguan Flush Kit - Full Set of Hubcentric Wheel Spacers 15mm/20mm

Going to order from UroTuning and have my local Euro mod shop install. 

Am I forgetting anything? I'm running stock 19s.

Also, for the guys that are lowered, has VW given you any static when bringing the car in for service? This is my first VW in exactly 20 years and I recall them being pretty chill about my 2000 Wolfsburg Jetta. I've modded several cars since, just have no idea how VW dealers react to minor mods like suspension. 

I bought the wheel and tire protection and maintenance packages and plan to keep the Tiguan for a few years. 

Thanks.


----------



## Whiteoak (Oct 21, 2021)

Hey everyone! New to vortex. Recently purchased 2021 SE R. Been looking over every post for dropping the MQB Tiguan. The amount this group covers is so awesome. Been following the Golf R spring results and seems like a good choice but has been interesting to see people go back and forth on them. The one thing I've I noticed is that alot of people are not doing any struts or shock changes with different springs. So I've been digging for awhile and found (Bilstein 46-276001). B8 struts and shocks with eibach springs. I'm probably going to wait till after winter this year. The drop is listed at 30-40mm. But I'm kinda hoping with the upgraded struts/shocks it will be a little more mannered.


----------



## veedubbin (Oct 13, 2001)

Was that prokit on the US site? I cannot find it.


----------



## Whiteoak (Oct 21, 2021)

Yes. US site. That was the rabbit hole. If you search per vehicle. It doesn't exist. So I started looking at different different year Tiguans and even golfs because I know some stuff is interchangeable with the MQBs. I ended up contacting them and then received a response confirming it is listed for 18-21 Tiguan. You have to search bilstein 46-276001.


----------



## veedubbin (Oct 13, 2001)

That is awesome! It seems to be out of stock everywhere, but I know what I am getting when the time comes.


----------



## Whiteoak (Oct 21, 2021)

veedubbin said:


> That is awesome! It seems to be out of stock everywhere, but I know what I am getting when the time comes.


I'm seeing that as well. Summit says 2/21 est. So I might just pre-order through them. If you pay with a credit/debit card. They don't charge till it ships.


----------



## Andrew2020RLine (Oct 18, 2021)

Whiteoak said:


> Hey everyone! New to vortex. Recently purchased 2021 SE R. Been looking over every post for dropping the MQB Tiguan. The amount this group covers is so awesome. Been following the Golf R spring results and seems like a good choice but has been interesting to see people go back and forth on them. The one thing I've I noticed is that alot of people are not doing any struts or shock changes with different springs. So I've been digging for awhile and found (Bilstein 46-276001). B8 struts and shocks with eibach springs. I'm probably going to wait till after winter this year. The drop is listed at 30-40mm. But I'm kinda hoping with the upgraded struts/shocks it will be a little more mannered.
> 
> 
> View attachment 127009


What’s the part number for the windchill springs ? Been trying to find the proper ones for a while now !! Been going back and forth with eibach shop for days !


----------



## Andrew2020RLine (Oct 18, 2021)

Andrew2020RLine said:


> What’s the part number for the windchill springs ? Been trying to find the proper ones for a while now !! Been going back and forth with eibach shop for days !





Whiteoak said:


> I'm seeing that as well. Summit says 2/21 est. So I might just pre-order through them. If you pay with a credit/debit card. They don't charge till it ships.


Sorry Eibach **


----------



## Whiteoak (Oct 21, 2021)

Andrew2020RLine said:


> Sorry Eibach **


E10-85-043-05-22


----------



## Andrew2020RLine (Oct 18, 2021)

Whiteoak said:


> E10-85-043-05-22


Thank you sir ! Aren’t these for the allspace tho ? Isn’t the allspace a 7 seater ? I have a 5 seater wouldnt they be different for the 5 seater ?


----------



## Whiteoak (Oct 21, 2021)

Andrew2020RLine said:


> Thank you sir ! Aren’t these for the allspace tho ? Isn’t the allspace a 7 seater ? I have a 5 seater wouldnt they be different for the 5 seater ?


Yeah. I did notice that. I don't think the weight of the extra seat is going to make or break the ride quality specifically? But I thought it was worth a try to test this out. See if it comes in between the pros and cons of the R vs H&R. I'm hoping it being matched to dampers meant for drop springs will help that.


----------



## Andrew2020RLine (Oct 18, 2021)

Whiteoak said:


> Yeah. I did notice that. I don't think the weight of the extra seat is going to make or break the ride quality specifically? But I thought it was worth a try to test this out. See if it comes in between the pros and cons of the R vs H&R. I'm hoping it being matched to dampers meant for drop springs will help that.


I hear you buddy , if anyone else knows please chime in !!!!


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't get it. What is special about the Bilstein 46-276001 for $1100-$1326. Looks to me that it's just the B6 Bilstein Struts and Shocks with the Eibach Pro Kit springs. I can kit this for $862


----------



## Whiteoak (Oct 21, 2021)

ckspeed68 said:


> I don't get it. What is special about the Bilstein 46-276001 for $1100-$1326. Looks to me that it's just the B6 Bilstein Struts and Shocks with the Eibach Pro Kit springs. I can kit this for $938.


Price is high for sure. It's also B8s not B6. So they should be setup a bit better with the drop spring vs a stock damper.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Whiteoak said:


> Price is high for sure. It's also B8s not B6. So they should be setup a bit better with the drop spring vs a stock damper.


Even with the Bilstein B8s and eibach prokit spring it’s still $930.

I am doing the Bilstein B6 on stock springs. Hopefully this will get rid of that hideous noise when the Tiguan hit a big drop.


----------



## Andrew2020RLine (Oct 18, 2021)

Whiteoak said:


> Yeah. I did notice that. I don't think the weight of the extra seat is going to make or break the ride quality specifically? But I thought it was worth a try to test this out. See if it comes in between the pros and cons of the R vs H&R. I'm hoping it being matched to dampers meant for drop springs will help that.


Just got an email from eibach shop , t I sent them my engine code and they said these are the right springs https://eibachshop.com/index.php?p6787,eibach-pro-kit-springs-skoda-kodiaq says for their fut a skids big they are fit Tiguan aswell


----------



## Whiteoak (Oct 21, 2021)

ckspeed68 said:


> Even with the Bilstein B8s and eibach prokit spring it’s still $930.
> 
> I am doing the Bilstein B6 on stock springs. Hopefully this will get rid of that hideous noise when the Tiguan hit a big drop.


The 1300 is just the stated msrp. Summit is selling the kit for 1100. But you are right. Maybe it would be cheaper to just buy the components separate.








Bilstein 46-276001


Free Shipping - Bilstein 46-276001 with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Suspension Handling Packages at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com





If you are bottoming the absorber out, why not go for the B8's?


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Whiteoak said:


> The 1300 is just the stated msrp. Summit is selling the kit for 1100. But you are right. Maybe it would be cheaper to just buy the components separate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I meant by the hideous thumping noise is when the Tiguan went over a big drop on the road. The noise is awful.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

ckspeed68 said:


> What I meant by the hideous thumping noise is when the Tiguan went over a big drop on the road. The noise is awful.


+1

Kinda like VW knows about this (how could they not).









Noticable clunk over larger bumps


Wait, are you saying German engineers design something that has a problem? Is that the same ones that require someone with the size hands of a five year old and 30 minutes to change a headlight bulb in one of their cars?




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

ec2k1gt said:


> Installed a set of Bilstein B14 coilovers, hoping they'll work well on the Tiguan.
> 
> Athough they aren't listed for the Tiguan, they are listed for the Arteon which weighs slightly more than the Tiguan.


with almost a year of them installed, how is the ride?


----------



## az_1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Looking at full coil over kits from various manufactures and oem pricing for Golf R components with rear spring spacer they seem pretty comparable. I don't really care about ride height adjustments, and just want to lower 2" or so. The Tig has higher mileage so when I do it I would want to to the shocks and struts bearing plate etc. Will the MK7/GTI GOLF R struts and shocks fit as well or just the springs? is there any advantage if they do fit over the stock Tig MQB shocks and struts? My main goal is just to lower and get rid of the annoying bottoming out of the front suspension over speed bumps.


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

az_1 said:


> Looking at full coil over kits from various manufactures and oem pricing for Golf R components with rear spring spacer they seem pretty comparable. I don't really care about ride height adjustments, and just want to lower 2" or so. The Tig has higher mileage so when I do it I would want to to the shocks and struts bearing plate etc. Will the MK7/GTI GOLF R struts and shocks fit as well or just the springs? is there any advantage if they do fit over the stock Tig MQB shocks and struts? My main goal is just to lower and get rid of the annoying bottoming out of the front suspension over speed bumps.


From what I've read most people didn't feel a sacrifice in ride after lowering. This is probably due to the coils being progressive rate. Get some lowering springs and stick with stock shocks and struts in the beginning along with larger sway bars. I've installed a larger rear bar on our 2020 Tiguan S with 17" tires. The ride is actually smoother as the sway bars also acts as a stiffer spring. When one side goes up and down the other side of the bar counters and will push back against it. The little irregularitys in the road are pickup by the tires rather than as oscillation of the shock and springs thus the smoother ride and more stable feeling.

From what I've gather the stock shocks are a hair short so on the upward bounce it tops out. By getting shorter progressive rate springs and stiffer bar(s) you probably won't top or bottom out unless it's a huge pot hole. You don't want buyer's remorse on a suspension setup that you may have to reverse.


*


----------



## az_1 (Jul 12, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> Ha ha, yeah I wanted to find a happy middle as I need a little clearance for snow still, as well as ice build up in the wheel wells but wanted a tighter handling setup.
> 
> Its been settling a little bit so it looks pretty even now. I was shocked to see that the stock suspension has the rear higher but its so high you don't really notice the half inch, where as at the height I'm at you notice even the quarter inch difference. We'll see how it goes before I get the alignment done Thursday. The decision I need to make now is whether I cut the shock towers for easier access to the camber plate. Anyone done this before on any vehicles they've owned? I would likely put some good waterproof gorilla tape over the hole to keep it water proof.


Did you ever make a decision on the camber adjustment, curious to see if you had to alter the shock tower. I am debating between the Golf R, Coilover setup are you still sold on the BC Coilovers? Any noticeable rebound noise on the front struts over sharp drop offs small pothole/speed bumps? thanks for the research you've done helps us all out!


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

The front right still has a rattle I can't find, but otherwise very happy with the fit and adjustability of the BC's. I did end up cutting small access holes for each of the allen bolts and had a proper alignment done. Ride is really good.


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

mattchatr said:


> The front right still has a rattle I can't find, but otherwise very happy with the fit and adjustability of the BC's. I did end up cutting small access holes for each of the allen bolts and had a proper alignment done. Ride is really good.


How did you manage to fix the left side ?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

mrdouble99 said:


> How did you manage to fix the left side ?


Left side never really had the rattle. Funny thing is that as a passenger I can barely make out the rattle on the right side which is why my wife hardly complains about it when I'm driving....strange. With the rough icy tracked roads now its really obvious. Its got to be subframe or top mount/strut bracing somewhere at this point as I've changed the cylinder now and can't think of what else it would be...everything on the suspension on both sides is tight so the knock is traveling through the assembly from somewhere. The sound resonates from the top mount as far as I can tell but that just might be where the sound finally travels up and ends and where I can hear it from inside the car. I still think its when this shock tops out (the knock is from little bumps so not hitting potholes or whatever that would cause it to bottom out), much like the OE struts do that others have complained about (myself included). Since I've corner balanced the car, this is the one strut that is slightly lower then the drivers side so I'm thinking of raising it a quarter inch at a time and see if it goes away. It doesn't make sense because if I go higher its more likely to top out more. If this wasn't a full coilover set I would think of cutting the bumpstops like others have done with the R springs and stock struts but I'm assuming BC would have built that right...Would be interested if its more than just the two of us with this issue. I am staying on the higher end of the adjustments as I don't want to go too low but now that I think of it, I don't recall the knocking when I was a little lower on the front end from my original install.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone noticed issues with APR RSB, part SUS000007. Rattling, squeaking noises? Anyone have a fix? Had the APR dealer reinstall the RSB and it's worse off then it ever was before. Is it possible that H&R bushings might fit and correct the issue? Thoughts?


----------



## toastyjosh (Mar 3, 2007)

Just throwing this out there.








Volkswagen Tiguan Coilovers [GR40]


The ultimate suspension that is tough, has lots of travel, and designed to soak up fast rough surfaces for increased grip. This suspension is 100 percent new and redesigned from the ground up.




flatoutsuspension.net












Volkswagen Tiguan Coilovers [SR]


The ideal coilovers for VW Tiguan owners who want to adjust ride height and maintain road manners. The coilover shock dampening can be adjusted for different road conditions or performance. Lowering 0 to 3 Inches.




flatoutsuspension.net












Volkswagen Tiguan Coilovers [CS]


Our Flatout Suspension [CS] Club Sport coilovers are for customers looking for a bit more in their suspension. The CS features an external reservoir on the rear shock, and strut types get an inverted front strut. These suspensions have a 1-piece shock body, and include helper springs and...




flatoutsuspension.net












Volkswagen Tiguan [GR Lite]


VW Tiguan Offroad Lift Suspension SPECIFICATIONS: Designed for light duty offroad/ lift Provides up to 3" lift over OEM height 2 Front Assemblies 2 Rear Assemblies Upright Shock Radial bearing on Front Assembly Magnitude Linear Rate Springs 8” front travel 8” rear travel Highly Polished...




flatoutsuspension.net




I really want the first ones, but yea...


----------



## Ungratefulalien (8 mo ago)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> well, i have confirmed!!!
> 
> both GTI and Golf .:R springs and coils WILL FIT the 2018 Tiguan!
> 
> here is a photo of the OKC VW 2018 Tiguan SE with 4Motion running H&R springs (from a GTI) and with 20" Rotiform IND-T wheels.


Looks great!


----------



## threethreefivee (9 mo ago)

Posting here to see if anybody has had similar issues. Just discovered my 034 adjustable endlinks I bought to pair with my H&R sport springs just a few thousand miles ago are completely shot...and most likely faulty from what I can tell since the noise has been there since swapping out the stock endlinks that were broken at 30k (albeit getting worse over time). I'm going to reach out to 034 because I heard others have had problems with this and they have been resolved via warranty claims.

I'm hesitant to go back to the 034s, but based on what the tech has said, the ones I have are clearly faulty given the amount of play in the joint. Should I move back to stock endlinks or grab a bushing-based aftermarket endlink to help dampen any potential noise? I have one in mind but feel like the 034 performance would be solid if the part wasn't broken.

When the tech was diagnosing the car they also found the sway bar mount bushings need to be replaced. I'm wondering what brand is best to go with. Tough to not buy OEM given how cheap they are but it looks like ECS makes a part that's ~$75 and looks much more sturdy than OEM. 

I hope this brings the saga of rattling to an end, but it makes sense given the noise I have is coming from the center _and _sides of the car, along with getting progressively worse over the last several months. The car handles pretty well but I could tell something was off with some extra float/bounce around turns.


----------



## MissedApex (6 mo ago)

I found this interesting, the shorter Bilstein strut is listed as for the MQB Tiguan 35-267126. The longer one is for the Golf GTI/R/ Sportwagen 35-229872. 
I read here that the Bilstein felt very harsh that individual opted for the Koni's. This shorter strut may have something to do with it. Adding more preload to the spring. It's a non scientific 3/4" -1" shorter than the non-Tiguan.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Tid-bit. There was a posting somewhere in this forum about 1+ years ago about VW replacing the strut on some Tiguan's with a different lengh in South America (?) to fix the topping out bump that EVERYONE complains about.

I wonder....


----------



## MissedApex (6 mo ago)

I took our 2019 at 18k, 25k (front right strut replaced) again at 32k. Complaining of the clunking over bumps at full extension with videos each time. Only to be told they couldn't replicate. And they didn't have time to go for a ride along.


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

jonese said:


> Tid-bit. There was a posting somewhere in this forum about 1+ years ago about VW replacing the strut on some Tiguan's with a different lengh in South America (?) to fix the topping out bump that EVERYONE complains about.
> 
> I wonder....


Here's the thread.









Noticable clunk over larger bumps


Wait, are you saying German engineers design something that has a problem? Is that the same ones that require someone with the size hands of a five year old and 30 minutes to change a headlight bulb in one of their cars?




www.vwvortex.com










5QF413031CT - Shock abs. Group - Genuine Volkswagen Part


Genuine Volkswagen Part # 5QF413031CT (5QF-413-031-CT) - Shock abs. Group



parts.vw.com





"Updates from Brazil!
Here vw are replacing the shocks for some owners (who makes a lot of noise in social media)
Mine got replaced yesterday.
Its 3 CM longer than the original one. The parts number is 5QF413031CT.
All the clunks are gone in my car…
They’re absolutely low profile on this. I’ve got no papers, receipts, invoices. Nothing. They’re avoiding a recall by all means."
.

We've tried all different brands of struts and shocks over the years. Recently installed Koni on my Son's 08 C30 T5 M66. Best struts thus far and Bilstein is in the back (harsh). When time permits and there is a sale (missed the 25% off) I will purchase a set of fronts for our 2020 Tiguan S. Have ST rear sway bars already and it's a night and day difference not just in corners but highway stability also. Feels hunkered down and planted.



















.


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

.









Rear Shock Extension Kit for Tiguan / Taos / Alltrack / all Mk7 with M10x1.5 shocks


Introducing our Rear Shock Extension Kit. When lifting a vehicle the amount of available rear down travel is reduced. This kit is designed to extend the shock and introduce nearly 2 in of travel to the rear suspension. For MQB platform vehicles this was an option that was only available by...




www.b2bfab.com





Hopefully in the near future someone will come up with a kit to eliminate the front strut hyper-extension clunk problem!

.


----------



## Fuap348 (Feb 7, 2012)

What springs are being used the most for the tig? Curious to know as I may get some.
Thank you,


----------



## stormtrooper25 (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone running the KW adjustable springs?


----------

